# The CWA featuring Smokers, Boats, Boomerangs, Horses & More........



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

<object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QNczeP33Yk0?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QNczeP33Yk0?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 3, 2011)

Is this a drivel cave?


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm riding on a dolphin doing flips and stuff


----------



## Jranger (Mar 3, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I'm riding on a dolphin doing flips and stuff



Pitchers pleese


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 3, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I'm riding on a dolphin doing flips and stuff



I'm climbing bouys!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2011)

994 to go!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Is this a drivel cave?


*sorta* what's the password & I'll let ya know..........



bigox911 said:


> I'm riding on a dolphin doing flips and stuff


YOU GOT AIR!!!!!!!!!!!!



Jranger said:


> Pitchers pleese





jsullivan03 said:


> I'm climbing bouys!


'cause you only have to hold on wiff one hand............ 



rhbama3 said:


> 994 to go!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> 994 to go!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *sorta* what's the password & I'll let ya know..........


 
pink blueberries ??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> pink blueberries ??


 Naaaww, that's Chips' thread .......... aaww heck, come'on in, 'sides, you're here anyway!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 3, 2011)

How electrifying!


Thanks!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> How electrifying!
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2011)

Well I will be, how wet is the crick?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2011)

This one was a little premature wasnt it I was floatin in the creek and looked around and every one was gone Oh well it s 5  and friday eve


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> This one was a little premature wasnt it I was floatin in the creek and looked around and every one was gone Oh well it s 5  and friday eve



Mod sharks have itchy trigger fingers. Going back and deleting some of my  previous posts didn't help. 

Okay, i'm gone. See ya'll sunday. Hopefully, with a cooler full of bass and floppies.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Mod sharks have itchy trigger fingers. Going back and deleting some of my  previous posts didn't help.
> 
> Okay, i'm gone. See ya'll sunday. Hopefully, with a cooler full of bass and floppies.



good lucks


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 3, 2011)

see yall tomorrow


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Mod sharks have itchy trigger fingers. Going back and deleting some of my  previous posts didn't help.
> 
> Okay, i'm gone. See ya'll sunday. Hopefully, with a cooler full of bass and floppies.



So.........it was you!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Mod sharks have itchy trigger fingers. Going back and deleting some of my  previous posts didn't help.
> 
> Okay, i'm gone. See ya'll sunday. Hopefully, with a cooler full of bass and floppies.



Good luck Robert


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Mod sharks have itchy trigger fingers. Going back and deleting some of my  previous posts didn't help.
> 
> Okay, i'm gone. See ya'll sunday. Hopefully, with a cooler full of bass and floppies.



HAve a good trip Robert 



mudracing101 said:


> see yall tomorrow


Til tomorrow Brother. 


boneboy96 said:


> So.........it was you!



Like messin with bigfoot commericals.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Mod sharks have itchy trigger fingers. Going back and deleting some of my  previous posts didn't help.
> 
> Okay, i'm gone. See ya'll sunday. Hopefully, with a cooler full of bass and floppies.



Don't come home unless you have some bream. They're my favorites!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Don't come home unless you have some bream. They're my favorites!



You're gonna have a bedroom all to yourself now! AWESOME!    





















I still wuvs you Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2011)

Possum Rob made the kid's day. 

Sparky Jr. says thanks Rob. He even said if I need to borrow something it's ok..

I appreciate it bro'.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 3, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You're gonna have a bedroom all to yourself now! AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep! I should sleep pretty good too since I'll be trying to get the house back in order and I won't have to listen to him snore.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2011)

How's the water?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 3, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> How's the water?



It's cold...and it's deep!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Possum Rob made the kid's day.
> 
> Sparky Jr. says thanks Rob. He even said if I need to borrow something it's ok..
> 
> ...



That sure is a genuine big smile he has there!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Mar 3, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I'm riding on a dolphin doing flips and stuff



Please don't be splashin.....gettin errybody all wet


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2011)

Howdy folks.....just screetched in from work and getting ready to head to the ballpark for practice. 

Maybe I'll catch up this weekend.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 3, 2011)

yo, what up foos?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2011)

Evenin folks!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You're gonna have a bedroom all to yourself now! AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Not really, I'm hiding in da bushes Nekkid wit my Cheekun mask on!!



Okay kiddos, gotta go, I'm dead tired and need to spend some time with the wife . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not really, I'm hiding in da bushes Nekkid wit my Cheekun mask on!!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay kiddos, gotta go, I'm dead tired and need to spend some time with the wife . . .




Enjoy the Quality time...and tell Ms Dawn hello from us!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2011)

OK, got supper over with, much better.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 3, 2011)

Phew...feels like a 24 hour day!   Gonna go relax in the recliner and nod a bit.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, the cosmic conspiracy continues.   Bubba called me. He didn't get 2 miles up the road when he realized his side mirror needed to be adjusted. He hit the wrong button and let down the back window. When he did the tips of 2 of his new rods slipped out. He didn't realize it and raised the window back. He heard 2 cracks as the tips of the rods snapped.  I'm not sure if this was an accident or if he just wanted an excuse to go to Bass Pro while he's in Montgomery.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Well, the cosmic conspiracy continues.  Bubba called me. He didn't get 2 miles up the road when he realized his side mirror needed to be adjusted. He hit the wrong button and let down the back window. When he did the tips of 2 of his new rods slipped out. He didn't realize it and raised the window back. He heard 2 cracks as the tips of the rods snapped.  I'm not sure if this was an accident or if he just wanted an excuse to go to Bass Pro while he's in Montgomery.


 
 He could teach a train wreck a thing or two..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He could teach a train wreck a thing or two..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 
That one cost a few bucks. I guess blowing his horn at the tornado didn't work huh??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That one cost a few bucks. I guess blowing his horn at the tornado didn't work huh??



I'm out!! It's been a long busy day!! With a trip to Augusta after work!!..........G'night Folks!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm out!! It's been a long busy day!! With a trip to Augusta after work!!..........G'night Folks!!!


 
Night Mitch. Aight' I'm loadin the coffee for the mornin crew, timers set for 4:30 am. Y'all make a new pot for us stragglers once you finish this one up. Lights out, night creek waders..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Friday has arrived now we can wait for the whistle.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm out!! It's been a long busy day!! With a trip to Augusta after work!!..........G'night Folks!!!



And ya didn't even way to me as you drove by



gobbleinwoods said:


> Friday has arrived now we can wait for the whistle.



morning....Come on Noon I got things to do and fishes to catch


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2011)

All this work stuff ain't what they told me it was gonna be 

They got me a goin like a borrowed tractor on 2 different jobs yallses, and it don't be leavin no play time 

Mornin Tiny and giw  Y'all have a goodun fellers I'm


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 4, 2011)

Hankus said:


> All this work stuff ain't what they told me it was gonna be
> 
> They got me a goin like a borrowed tractor on 2 different jobs yallses, and it don't be leavin no play time
> 
> Mornin Tiny and giw  Y'all have a goodun fellers I'm



morning Hankus ........Bye Hankus


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 4, 2011)

Morning Hankus and Mike.


TGIF


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning Hankus and Mike.
> 
> 
> TGIF



what am I?  invisible.  

morning jm and a gone hankus.

And the trigger happy mod Boneboy


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hankus said:


> All this work stuff ain't what they told me it was gonna be
> 
> They got me a goin like a borrowed tractor on 2 different jobs yallses, and it don't be leavin no play time
> 
> Mornin Tiny and giw  Y'all have a goodun fellers I'm



I hear ya Hankus. I started a new job three weeks ago and I been workin like a plow mule with three legs. 

But it do be Friday....


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning Hankus and Mike.
> 
> 
> TGIF



Morning BB



gobbleinwoods said:


> what am I?  invisible.
> 
> morning jm and a gone hankus.
> 
> And the trigger happy mod Boneboy



You didn't gobble at him,he didn't know you were around



Sterlo58 said:


> I hear ya Hankus. I started a new job three weeks ago and I been workin like a plow mule with three legs.
> 
> But it do be Friday....



Morning Sterlo...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 4, 2011)

Hay guys.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hay guys.



morning boss...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I hear ya Hankus. I started a new job three weeks ago and I been workin like a plow mule with three legs.
> 
> But it do be Friday....





BBQBOSS said:


> Hay guys.



morning Sterlo, plow it straight
and Boss, I am going to smoke some canadian bacon this weekend what do you have planned?

first attempt at canadian bacon, if it works I will post how I did it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what am I? invisible.
> 
> morning jm and a gone hankus.
> 
> And the trigger happy mod Boneboy


 
Mornin GIW, you got a fresh pot ready?? I need some coffee..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin GIW, you got a fresh pot ready?? I need some coffee..








oh yeah!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Sterlo, plow it straight
> and Boss, I am going to smoke some canadian bacon this weekend what do you have planned?
> 
> first attempt at canadian bacon, if it works I will post how I did it.



Yep canadian bacon is my next project.  It will be a lot easier than the buckboard bacon was since i wont have to do any deboning. LEt me know how it goes and how you made it. Take some pichers.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin GIW, you got a fresh pot ready?? I need some coffee..



Mornin old man.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> oh yeah!!!


 
Preciate it!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin old man.


 
Mernin young whipper snapper!!

OK, time to do a LAHS pass on the weather maps then off to do some work. Y'all have a goodun'.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 4, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> How's the water?



3 feet high and risin' ....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2011)

Mornin', waders. Fixin' to head down ya'lls way catfish juggin' and crappie fishing this weekend-in the rain looks like.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mornin', waders. Fixin' to head down ya'lls way catfish juggin' and crappie fishing this weekend-in the rain looks like.



Mornin Hillbilly...where to???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2011)

Clark's Hill. I'll actually be on the foreign/enemy side of the lake, over there where they call it "Lake Thurmond."


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Clark's Hill. I'll actually be on the foreign/enemy side of the lake, over there where they call it "Lake Thurmond."



I gotcha....well good luck to ya, stay dry if ya can...

Mornin' the rest of you early birds!!!

Going to have an MRI in a little while


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 4, 2011)

morning, morning and morning to everybody, it is Friday


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Clark's Hill. I'll actually be on the foreign/enemy side of the lake, over there where they call it "Lake Thurmond."


 Good Luck to ya!!



Jeff C. said:


> I gotcha....well good luck to ya, stay dry if ya can...
> 
> Mornin' the rest of you early birds!!!
> 
> Going to have an MRI in a little while


 hoping it isn't anything major, Chief!



mudracing101 said:


> morning, morning and morning to everybody, it is Friday


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 4, 2011)

It is friday!

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dr3RzfNq2Ws?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dr3RzfNq2Ws?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Jranger (Mar 4, 2011)

mornin folks


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2011)

Good mornin` to all my friends.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

Jranger said:


> mornin folks


Mornin'!



Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` to all my friends.


 I yo frwiend?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck to ya!!
> 
> 
> hoping it isn't anything major, Chief!



Thank ya Keebsolicious!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is friday!
> 
> <object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dr3RzfNq2Ws?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dr3RzfNq2Ws?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>




Mornin' Tripod!!!



Jranger said:


> mornin folks



Mornin J!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` to all my friends.



Mornin Nic


Headin out the door for an MRI on the ol knee....BBL


----------



## Jranger (Mar 4, 2011)

Mornin' Nic, Keebs, Jeff.
How's it goin' today..


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy Firday Everyone!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin' Nic, Keebs, Jeff.
> How's it goin' today..


Let's put it this way.......................

_*TGIF!!!

*_​ 


bigox911 said:


> Happy Firday Everyone!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck to ya!!
> 
> 
> hoping it isn't anything major, Chief!


Morning Auntie keebs 


NCHillbilly said:


> Clark's Hill. I'll actually be on the foreign/enemy side of the lake, over there where they call it "Lake Thurmond."


Morning Hillybilly


Jranger said:


> mornin folks


Morning J


Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` to all my friends.


Morning Nic! 

I going to bring that rainbow glass down to the poole Shoot for you.



Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya Keebsolicious!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning Sir Jeff


bigox911 said:


> Happy Firday Everyone!



Morning Lee


----------



## Jranger (Mar 4, 2011)

Mornin' AJ 
Quack...I see you lurkin... Mornin'


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Auntie keebs


 Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin' AJ
> Quack...I see you lurkin... Mornin'





Hiya bro!!  Got a day off any ideas as to what to do??



'Morning ya'll!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bro!!  Got a day off any ideas as to what to do??
> 
> 
> 
> 'Morning ya'll!!


 Call me, I'll give ya a few idea's.....................


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bro!!  Got a day off any ideas as to what to do??
> 
> 
> 
> 'Morning ya'll!!



Play wif Ms. Dawn! 

Mornin Quackers! How you is?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Call me, I'll give ya a few idea's.....................



Last time you told me to go play in da road . . .




BBQBOSS said:


> Play wif Ms. Dawn!
> 
> Mornin Quackers! How you is?





Did that first thing, now I wanna have some fun!!


Hiya Boss, looking forward to Savannah!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last time you told me to go play in da road . . .
> Did that first thing, now I wanna have some fun!!
> Hiya Boss, looking forward to Savannah!!


 well, it was something to do, wasn't it?!?!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bro!!  Got a day off any ideas as to what to do??
> 
> 
> 
> 'Morning ya'll!!



Fishin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

HEY BOB!!!! It's Candy time...!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Fishin'





Seriously considering hitting the plantation pond!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last time you told me to go play in da road . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YESSIR!  

You are aware of where Mitch suggested we stay, aren't you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> YESSIR!
> 
> You are aware of where Mitch suggested we stay, aren't you?





Yeah.  Is it stumbling distance from River Street?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah.  Is it stumbling distance from River Street?



Naw, but its a short cab ride.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY BOB!!!! It's Candy time...!!!!



She's Hawt! And one heck of a musician


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 4, 2011)

Morning All!  Happy Friday to everyone!  Stay dry this weekend!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning All!  Happy Friday to everyone!  Stay dry this weekend!


2 U 2!!
Hope you've gotten good news???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Naw, but its a short cab ride.





We can pile in Dawn's Yukon and get the Aussie to drive!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 2 U 2!!
> Hope you've gotten good news???



No news yet.  It will be sometime next week at the earliest.  Possibly even the week after that.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> No news yet.  It will be sometime next week at the earliest.  Possibly even the week after that.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy Friday to all.




 You to Fit.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY BOB!!!! It's Candy time...!!!!


  Thanks Hugh!  


Jranger said:


> She's Hawt! And one heck of a musician


   Yes she is!   


fitfabandfree said:


> Morning All!  Happy Friday to everyone!  Stay dry this weekend!


   Thanks   


Keebs said:


> 2 U 2!!
> Hope you've gotten good news???


   Hoping so!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 4, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Friday to all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Hog!  Not too bad so far.  I am ready to go home and hunker down before all of this rain gets in here.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Thanks Hugh!
> 
> Yes she is!
> 
> ...



Hey there Bones!  How you doing?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Friday to all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 To you too HT!!



boneboy96 said:


> Thanks Hugh!
> 
> Yes she is!
> 
> ...


Hey you, howudoin?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 4, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey there Bones!  How you doing?


Hanging in there for an old man!   


Keebs said:


> To you too HT!!
> 
> 
> Hey you, howudoin?


Just putt putt puttering around...no bike riding for me this weekend!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 4, 2011)

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend, try and stay dry!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hanging in there for an old man!
> 
> Just putt putt puttering around...no bike riding for me this weekend!





boneboy96 said:


> I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend, try and stay dry!


 You too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> No news yet. It will be sometime next week at the earliest. Possibly even the week after that.


 
Do I need to send Guido to visit the Judge??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> No news yet.  It will be sometime next week at the earliest.  Possibly even the week after that.



High!!  Come here often??


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do I need to send Guido to visit the Judge??



Naw.  I think the Judge will rule in my favor big time... it's the others involved that need to submit the proposals to the Judge that are holding things up at this point.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!  Come here often??



I try to.... if the world would slow down a little maybe I could do it a little frequently.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 4, 2011)

Pappadeaux's is mighty proud of their food.  3 fried shrimp and 2 catfish fillets on a platter???  Come on man!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Pappadeaux's is mighty proud of their food.  3 fried shrimp and 2 catfish fillets on a platter???  Come on man!!



So what'd ya order after the appetizer??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> So what'd ya order after the appetizer??



Had a fruitcake waiter and he said he could get the manager for me.  I said how about some shrimp.  I dont care for the manager. 

Seriously though, that was just enough to tick me off.  $20 for a plate of fries, 3 skrimps and 2 kitten filets.    Live and learn i guess....  They are laughing all the way to the bank!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Naw. I think the Judge will rule in my favor big time... it's the others involved that need to submit the proposals to the Judge that are holding things up at this point.


 

It's just as well. Guido finally showed up from spending 2 months with Otis out in Texico and he's  gained 200 lbs, looks like Jabba the Hut and smells like Burrito's. He's basically useless for any strongarming at this point..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's just as well. Guido finally showed up from spending 2 months with Otis out in Texico and he's  gained 200 lbs, looks like Jabba the Hut and smells like Burrito's. He's basically useless for any strongarming at this point..



So what you are saying is that he looks like Otis now?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's just as well. Guido finally showed up from spending 2 months with Otis out in Texico and he's  gained 200 lbs, looks like Jabba the Hut and smells like Burrito's. He's basically useless for any strongarming at this point..



It's all good.  Just have to remain patient a little longer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh well.....taking into consideration that I don't read MRI images very well, I still don't know any details about my knee  not until my follow-up visit with the Ortho next week


Afternoon CWA members!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 4, 2011)

Patience Grasshopper.   Good things will come to those that wait!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well.....taking into consideration that I don't read MRI images very well, I still don't know any details about my knee  not until my follow-up visit with the Ortho next week
> 
> 
> Afternoon CWA members!!!


 What? you missed that class in HS???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Patience Grasshopper.   Good things will come to those that wait!




Si senor....



Keebs said:


> What? you missed that class in HS???




X-Ray had just come out back then


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Si senor....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Si senor....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatcha doing this weekend jeffro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2011)

Whoaaaaaaaaaa . . . DOOOOOOOOOD!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaaa . . . DOOOOOOOOOD!!!



Creek Water is cold huh?


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi yawl..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaaa . . . DOOOOOOOOOD!!!


 thread killah!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Creek Water is cold huh?


something must be!!



slip said:


> Hi yawl..


 <--- sweet tea............Hi Slipster!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoaaaaaaaaaa . . . DOOOOOOOOOD!!!


Back off Quack...


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Creek Water is cold huh?





slip said:


> Hi yawl..


  Hey there Jr Mod in training!   


Keebs said:


> thread killah!
> 
> something must be!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Back off Quack...
> 
> 
> Hey there Jr Mod in training!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2011)

I need a driva . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need a driva . . .


Forget to stock up before starting??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need a driva . . .


what.................. oh snap, never mind............ 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Forget to stock up before starting??


 I think you hit it on da head!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

Even though it's colder n' a witches ummm maybe it was a brass monkey..............heck I can't keep em' straight,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,either way it's creek wadin time here shortly.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even though it's colder n' a witches ummm maybe it was a brass monkey..............heck I can't keep em' straight,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,either way it's creek wadin time here shortly.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 4, 2011)

Looking like that time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Forget to stock up before starting??





sumpin like dat . . .




Keebs said:


> what.................. oh snap, never mind............
> 
> 
> I think you hit it on da head!





Here's a   for yo hiney!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Even though it's colder n' a witches ummm maybe it was a brass monkey..............heck I can't keep em' straight,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,either way it's creek wadin time here shortly.






You're waaaaaaaay behind Pops. . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sumpin like dat . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 4, 2011)

34 more minutes till freedom. 



TGIF


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> 34 more minutes till freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> TGIF


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sumpin like dat . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Who you callin pops, you cabbage patch lookin old geezer??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who you callin pops, you cabbage patch lookin old geezer??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Hi yawl..


Hi Jr. Mod  



Sterlo58 said:


> 34 more minutes till freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> TGIF





Keebs said:


>



<object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zmJTcyqiZ44?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zmJTcyqiZ44?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="390"></embed></object>


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who you callin pops, you cabbage patch lookin old geezer??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sumpin like dat . . .


Need me to stop by the Stoe on my way home??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

afternoon all, just added a couple dozen strawberry plants to the few I already had.   Come on spring.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not really, I'm hiding in da bushes Nekkid wit my Cheekun mask on!!



Was that you in the bushes last night makin' Woo Woo bark all night? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He could teach a train wreck a thing or two..



The saga continues . . . Bubba wasn't able to fish last night because of the weather. He put in this morning for a little bit but the boat started taking on water so he had to take it back out. It turns out that when they moved the transducer for his new GPS/fish finder toy, they forgot to fill the screw holes. How can he be so good at his job and so terrible at everything else?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Was that you in the bushes last night makin' Woo Woo bark all night?
> 
> 
> 
> The saga continues . . . Bubba wasn't able to fish last night because of the weather. He put in this morning for a little bit but the boat started taking on water so he had to take it back out. It turns out that when they moved the transducer for his new GPS/fish finder toy, they forgot to fill the screw holes. How can he be so good at his job and so terrible at everything else?


 
His cousin's aren't named Larry ,Curly and Moe are they??


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> His cousin's aren't named Larry ,Curly and Moe are they??



I'm starting to wonder. That boy is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 4, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I'm starting to wonder. That boy is an accident waiting to happen.



just make sure his life insurance is paid up,no worries for you then


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 4, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> just make sure his life insurance is paid up,no worries for you then



I always make sure it's paid up. Ya never know what that boy will do next.


----------



## Money man (Mar 4, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where to find the driveling thread? I don't want to drivel int he wrong place.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

Money man said:


> Can anyone tell me where to find the driveling thread? I don't want to drivel int he wrong place.


 

Idjit..

Time to mix em' up and throw em' back.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I always make sure it's paid up. Ya never know what that boy will do next.





3 questions...

Is he bruised up?

Is he bleedin`?

And most important, has he caught any fish??


----------



## Money man (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit..
> 
> Time to mix em' up and throw em' back.



I used to roller skate to that song back before I started driveling!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

Money man said:


> I used to roller skate to that song back before I started driveling!


 
Backwards?


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> 3 questions...
> 
> Is he bruised up?
> 
> ...



No. 

No.

No.  

Any more questions?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

Mater soup n grilled cheez sammiches  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Need me to stop by the Stoe on my way home??




I just passed ya'll in town, looked like ya'll was headed to da meat sto??




Bubbette said:


> Was that you in the bushes last night makin' Woo Woo bark all night?
> 
> 
> 
> The saga continues . . . Bubba wasn't able to fish last night because of the weather. He put in this morning for a little bit but the boat started taking on water so he had to take it back out. It turns out that when they moved the transducer for his new GPS/fish finder toy, they forgot to fill the screw holes. How can he be so good at his job and so terrible at everything else?





Sowwy. I kinda figured you knew I was a stawkin . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sowwy. I kinda figured you knew I was a stawkin . . .


 
The leopard print thong threw her off..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The leopard print thong threw her off..





Twern't wearin no thong... nuttin but a Cheekun mask??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Twern't wearin no thong... nuttin but a Cheekun mask??


 
You weren't wadin in the Koi pond were you?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You weren't wadin in the Koi pond were you?



MC...you got a link or two I can check out with rain maps for tomorrow? I'm trying to be sure we won't play ball before I sign up to fish a tourney in the rain...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

Jranger said:


> MC...you got a link or two I can check out with rain maps for tomorrow? I'm trying to be sure we won't play ball before I sign up to fish a tourney in the rain...


 
Sure do. Go over to GW and logon and go to the Weather Maps Links, lots of em to choose from there..


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure do. Go over to GW and logon and go to the Weather Maps Links, lots of em to choose from there..





I rely on your site, 100 percent. You done a good thing there, Hugh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I rely on your site, 100 percent. You done a good thing there, Hugh.


 
Preciate it Nick..


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 4, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> just make sure his life insurance is paid up,no worries for you then



Bubba said not to even think about his life insurance because he aint dyin' till he catches a fish this weekend. I think he needs to worry about actually gettin' on the lake with a boat that doesn't sink before he worries about catchin' anything. 

He just texted me and said that a storm in moving in so he's waitin' to see if it blows over so he can fish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2011)

Evenin Dribblers....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sure is hard getting the motivation to tie flies when I know I'm not gonna be able to use any of them because of the rain.  

On a better note, a group of fellow fly fishers along with myself have come together over the past few months and formed Ga's first competition fly fishing team.  Internationally it is a very fast growing sport.  In the past several years it has become very popular out west and in the northeast US.  North Carolina formed a team several years back and we coordinated with some of our friends on their team to formulate the GA based team.  This year the Nationals Competition is going to be held in western North Carolina.  Last weekend, we  had one person from our team that placed high enough in the South Eastern Qualifier and will be competing at the national level this year from our team that is "officially" 1 month old next weekend (been putting it together since late November but our first official meeting was Feb 12th).  We have just started to finalize our first GA hosted tourney that will be in May.  It should go in front of the National Board soon and be approved.        

... Just figured i'd share.  







http://www.georgiaflyfishingteam.webs.com/


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Sure is hard getting the motivation to tie flies when I know I'm not gonna be able to use any of them because of the rain.
> 
> On a better note, a group of fellow fly fishers along with myself have come together over the past few months and formed Ga's first competition fly fishing team.  Internationally it is a very fast growing sport.  In the past several years it has become very popular out west and in the northeast US.  North Carolina formed a team several years back and we coordinated with some of our friends on their team to formulate the GA based team.  This year the Nationals Competition is going to be held in western North Carolina.  Last weekend, we  had one person from our team that placed high enough in the South Eastern Qualifier and will be competing at the national level this year from our team that is "officially" 1 month old next weekend (been putting it together since late November but our first official meeting was Feb 12th).  We have just started to finalize our first GA hosted tourney that will be in May.  It should go in front of the National Board soon and be approved.
> 
> ...




That's cool JS...wish y'all the Best


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

chicken and home made dumplings.   MmmmmmmmGood.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 4, 2011)

Pizza Hut pizza, cheese sticks, and chocolate dunkers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chicken and home made dumplings.   MmmmmmmmGood.




Mmmmmm...does sound good, evenin GIW!!!



Bubbette said:


> Pizza Hut pizza, cheese sticks, and chocolate dunkers.



Dang...both of y'all tryin to fling a cravin on me. Howdy doo Ms Bubbette....if you talk to Bubba again tell him I said good luck on his trip!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 4, 2011)

Good evening Ladies and Gentleman.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good evening Ladies and Gentleman.



Evenin threeleggedDaddy!!!

Say hello to that purty Courtney for me!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


>




 Love that avatar Lee!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin threeleggedDaddy!!!
> 
> Say hello to that purty Courtney for me!!!


I just passed it on.  We s my buddy Jared out at tonight?


bigox911 said:


>



I heard you might need help hunting a furry creature in the back yard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I just passed it on.  We s my buddy Jared out at tonight?
> 
> 
> I heard you might need help hunting a furry creature in the back yard.




He left me here alone with the dogs, went with MizT to see our daughter in Valdosta


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> He left me here alone with the dogs, went with MizT to see our daughter in Valdosta



What you going to do with yourself?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2011)

greetings from the bustling metropolis of Slapout, Alabama!
Yes, it's all true. I brought the wind with me  and could see the lake whitecapping when i drove over the bridge. So much for last night. We were about to give up this morning when the yamaha wouldn't crank. Several minutes later it fired up and we went to the bridge. The bilge pump kept cutting on every 2 minutes or so and shot a 10 foot high stream of water for 10 seconds. After the 5th time we raised the lid to see 4 perfect streams of water rushing in thru the old transducer screwholes. Hauled butt back to town and got that fixed with new screws and silicone. Then went to Bass Pro and bought 2 new rods to replace the ones i crushed in the rear window of the truck. Made it back jut in time to see the wind blowing over garbage cans. 
So, here i sit with my brother in law watching "The Bucket List" listening to the light rain and brisk wind and wondering if we should try to go as soon as the yellow and the red on the radar passes us.
So far, I've spent about $250 on gas and stuff, broke 2 rods, nearly sunk the boat, bout killed the battery, and made a grand total of 15 casts. 
The only good thing was the new Humminbird is AWESOME!! Could see 6 fish suspended next to a bridge piling and could see all the trees and limbs in the main creek channel.
I'm still planning to go tonight even in the rain but i ain't messing with lightning and thunder. This sux.
It's got to get better.........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> He left me here alone with the dogs, went with MizT to see our daughter in Valdosta


 THAT Was THIS Weekend!!!

Whheeee doggies, walk in my door & you got your smell of greens & onions!!  Blanching/putting up some of the greens that got picked off the other night & cutting & putting up some of THE prettiest green Onions I have ever seen!!

Bubbette, tell Wobert, I'z pulling for him to have a good weekend, pwease!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings from the bustling metropolis of Slapout, Alabama!
> Yes, it's all true. I brought the wind with me  and could see the lake whitecapping when i drove over the bridge. So much for last night. We were about to give up this morning when the yamaha wouldn't crank. Several minutes later it fired up and we went to the bridge. The bilge pump kept cutting on every 2 minutes or so and shot a 10 foot high stream of water for 10 seconds. After the 5th time we raised the lid to see 4 perfect streams of water rushing in thru the old transducer screwholes. Hauled butt back to town and got that fixed with new screws and silicone. Then went to Bass Pro and bought 2 new rods to replace the ones i crushed in the rear window of the truck. Made it back jut in time to see the wind blowing over garbage cans.
> So, here i sit with my brother in law watching "The Bucket List" listening to the light rain and brisk wind and wondering if we should try to go as soon as the yellow and the red on the radar passes us.
> So far, I've spent about $250 on gas and stuff, broke 2 rods, nearly sunk the boat, bout killed the battery, and made a grand total of 15 casts.
> ...


 hoping it does, Wobert!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> THAT Was THIS Weekend!!!
> 
> Whheeee doggies, walk in my door & you got your smell of greens & onions!!  Blanching/putting up some of the greens that got picked off the other night & cutting & putting up some of THE prettiest green Onions I have ever seen!!
> 
> Bubbette, tell Wobert, I'z pulling for him to have a good weekend, pwease!!!



See above, Keebalicious. 
Just sitting here on my sisters puter, passing time.


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2011)

Keebs, how do you "put up" onions? i plan to grow a bunch...but dunno what to do with em other then eat em fast while they are fresh


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> See above, Keebalicious.
> Just sitting here on my sisters puter, passing time.



Sorry to hear Bama, I was hoping to see a photo with a mess of fish.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 4, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mmmmmm...does sound good, evenin GIW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang...both of y'all tryin to fling a cravin on me. Howdy doo Ms Bubbette....if you talk to Bubba again tell him I said good luck on his trip!!!



Too late. The bad luck already bit him hard!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry to hear Bama, I was hoping to see a photo with a mess of fish.



Haven't given up yet, AJ. BUT, so far nothing is going in our favor. Finesse fishing is difficult in a hurricane.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Keebs, how do you "put up" onions? i plan to grow a bunch...but dunno what to do with em other then eat em fast while they are fresh





Leave em alone in the garden till the tops wilt and fall over. Then you can dig em up, brush the dirt off of em, and store em in a cool dry place.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Haven't given up yet, AJ. BUT, so far nothing is going in our favor. Finesse fishing is difficult in a hurricane.





Be careful!!


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Leave em alone in the garden till the tops wilt and fall over. Then you can dig em up, brush the dirt off of em, and store em in a cool dry place.



sounds easy enough


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What you going to do with yourself?



Good ???....was thinkin' about goin fishin in the morn, but after readin bama's post, I'm second guessing that.



rhbama3 said:


> greetings from the bustling metropolis of Slapout, Alabama!
> Yes, it's all true. I brought the wind with me  and could see the lake whitecapping when i drove over the bridge. So much for last night. We were about to give up this morning when the yamaha wouldn't crank. Several minutes later it fired up and we went to the bridge. The bilge pump kept cutting on every 2 minutes or so and shot a 10 foot high stream of water for 10 seconds. After the 5th time we raised the lid to see 4 perfect streams of water rushing in thru the old transducer screwholes. Hauled butt back to town and got that fixed with new screws and silicone. Then went to Bass Pro and bought 2 new rods to replace the ones i crushed in the rear window of the truck. Made it back jut in time to see the wind blowing over garbage cans.
> So, here i sit with my brother in law watching "The Bucket List" listening to the light rain and brisk wind and wondering if we should try to go as soon as the yellow and the red on the radar passes us.
> So far, I've spent about $250 on gas and stuff, broke 2 rods, nearly sunk the boat, bout killed the battery, and made a grand total of 15 casts.
> ...




Sorry to hear it bro!!! Don't worry...you ain't the only one with luck like that...Hopefully, it can only get better!!!



Keebs said:


> THAT Was THIS Weekend!!!
> 
> Whheeee doggies, walk in my door & you got your smell of greens & onions!!  Blanching/putting up some of the greens that got picked off the other night & cutting & putting up some of THE prettiest green Onions I have ever seen!!
> 
> Bubbette, tell Wobert, I'z pulling for him to have a good weekend, pwease!!!



Yes Ma'am



rhbama3 said:


> Haven't given up yet, AJ. BUT, so far nothing is going in our favor. Finesse fishing is difficult in a hurricane.



Be careful!!



Nicodemus said:


> Leave em alone in the garden till the tops wilt and fall over. Then you can dig em up, brush the dirt off of em, and store em in a cool dry place.



Evenin Nic!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> THAT Was THIS Weekend!!!
> 
> Whheeee doggies, walk in my door & you got your smell of greens & onions!!  Blanching/putting up some of the greens that got picked off the other night & cutting & putting up some of THE prettiest green Onions I have ever seen!!
> 
> Bubbette, tell Wobert, I'z pulling for him to have a good weekend, pwease!!!





slip said:


> Keebs, how do you "put up" onions? i plan to grow a bunch...but dunno what to do with em other then eat em fast while they are fresh



Yum!! ... I'm with Slip though .... just how DO you 'put up' green onions??  Never heard of that.  



Nicodemus said:


> Leave em alone in the garden till the tops wilt and fall over. Then you can dig em up, brush the dirt off of em, and store em in a cool dry place.



See ... that's how I've always done it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> See above, Keebalicious.
> Just sitting here on my sisters puter, passing time.


See above, I got caught up............. best of luck to ya!



slip said:


> Keebs, how do you "put up" onions? i plan to grow a bunch...but dunno what to do with em other then eat em fast while they are fresh





Nicodemus said:


> Leave em alone in the garden till the tops wilt and fall over. Then you can dig em up, brush the dirt off of em, and store em in a cool dry place.





slip said:


> sounds easy enough


You can do that or like I am doing & cutting them up & freezing them............ pull out what ya want, as you want, put'em back in the freezer............ just another alternative............
Nic, doing it your way, can't you just "replant" from that??


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> See above, I got caught up............. best of luck to ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keebs, the onions I`m talkin` about are your regular bermuda, spanish, white, and yellow onions. And to a certain extent, vidalias, although vidalias will rot and go bad quicker than the others. You can`t replant these. You have to start new.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, the onions I`m talkin` about are your regular bermuda, spanish, white, and yellow onions. And to a certain extent, vidalias, although vidalias will rot and go bad quicker than the others. You can`t replant these. You have to start new.


ok, I am doing "green" ??scallion? onions, the ones with the green top........... LOVE them in an omelet, mexican....... near 'bout *anything*..............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmmmm Cheesecake


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Keebs, how do you "put up" onions? i plan to grow a bunch...but dunno what to do with em other then eat em fast while they are fresh





Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, the onions I`m talkin` about are your regular bermuda, spanish, white, and yellow onions. And to a certain extent, vidalias, although vidalias will rot and go bad quicker than the others. You can`t replant these. You have to start new.


We have had Good Vidalia Onions as late as Thanksgiving........What we buy usually runs out by then!!.............Wrap each individual one in a sheet of newspaper...........Store in the crisper drawer of your fridge


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

Good LAWD what a busy Friday night!!
Catch ya'll later in da weekend!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 4, 2011)

All this talk of onions is bringing tears to my eyes.       I'd better go wash em out and head to bed.   Niters all.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good LAWD what a busy Friday night!!
> Catch ya'll later in da weekend!!


I'm here.........You was here, and now you done runned off!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> All this talk of onions is bringing tears to my eyes.       I'd better go wash em out and head to bed.   Niters all.


right with................uuuhhh, behind ya.............



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm here.........You was here, and now you done runned off!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> All this talk of onions is bringing tears to my eyes.       I'd better go wash em out and head to bed.   Niters all.


Be glad we didn't cut open one of them Bhut Jolokia Peppers!!........G'night BB!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2011)

Morning to the early crew.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning to the early crew.


 
Man that's good,,,,,,,,,,,,thanks..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man that's good,,,,,,,,,,,,thanks..



only the best.  morning MC


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Morning peeps


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Morning peeps


 
Mernin' shawty, mernin GIW.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' shawty, mernin GIW.



How's it going Senor?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> How's it going Senor?


 
Wet.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 5, 2011)

I hope it rains alllll weekend, I am on call and don't want it to be nice outside!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 5, 2011)

Mornin folks 

This coffee sho be good. Wanted to sleep in this mornin but the dog was doin the gotta poop dance next to the bed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> This coffee sho be good. Wanted to sleep in this mornin but the dog was doin the gotta poop dance next to the bed.


 
Must be a dog thang, ours were doin that too... Glad I don't have to stand in a driving rain to do my bidness..

Mernin' Neil.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must be a dog thang, ours were doin that too... Glad I don't have to stand in a driving rain to do my bidness..
> 
> Mernin' Neil.



Ain't that the truth. 

Mornin Hugh


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2011)

moanin'  KYBow & St58

it sure is wet out there.  Glad the smoker is under the deck this morning.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 5, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moanin'  KYBow & St58
> 
> it sure is wet out there.  Glad the smoker is under the deck this morning.



Mornin Gobble.......yeah this rain means no baseball practice......dang it


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 5, 2011)

We are just getting a few sparse sprinkles of rain here.....not even enough to wet the concrete


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> We are just getting a few sparse sprinkles of rain here.....not even enough to wet the concrete


 
Patience grasshopper, you'll get yours.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> We are just getting a few sparse sprinkles of rain here.....not even enough to wet the concrete



I am trying to grow web feet here.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Rain, everywhere! ahhh!

Mornin Yall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Rain, everywhere! ahhh!
> 
> Mornin Yall


 
Mernin' Sis. Didn't forget about you this week, just got wrapped up tryin to keep the wolves at bay..


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' Sis. Didn't forget about you this week, just got wrapped up tryin to keep the wolves at bay..



Mornin Bro!

No worries!!! Been a busy week here too, so I understand! Been hectic here all week as well. Lots of stuff to get done still, not enough time 

Goin today to pick up our last rabbit breeder pair


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Bro!
> 
> No worries!!! Been a busy week here too, so I understand! Been hectic here all week as well. Lots of stuff to get done still, not enough time
> 
> Goin today to pick up our last rabbit breeder pair


 
Hope you don't have to drive far to get em'. Stinkin gas has gone through the roof the last couple of days..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Rain, everywhere! ahhh!
> 
> Mornin Yall



Mornin Snowbabe 

Have fun wit da wabbits.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2011)

Morning, babes and bro's!
About ready to raise the white flag and go home. I set my clock  and woke up 3 different times last night to see what the weather was like. 3am: hard rain and wind. 5am: hard rain, wind, and thunder. 7am: light wind and rain. Now? rain and wind are light but weather radar shows a lot of red and yellow about to hit in an hour or so. Judging by the size of the mud puddles in the yard, the lake is prolly the color of chocolate milk. 3 Dams control the water level on Lake Jordan and when all 3 run, the current is fairly swift. There is just no way fishing is gonna be any good with things like this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, babes and bro's!
> About ready to raise the white flag and go home. I set my clock and woke up 3 different times last night to see what the weather was like. 3am: hard rain and wind. 5am: hard rain, wind, and thunder. 7am: light wind and rain. Now? rain and wind are light but weather radar shows a lot of red and yellow about to hit in an hour or so. Judging by the size of the mud puddles in the yard, the lake is prolly the color of chocolate milk. 3 Dams control the water level on Lake Jordan and when all 3 run, the current is fairly swift. There is just no way fishing is gonna be any good with things like this.


 
Sorry bout that bro'. Get on back home before it all hits there and floats your Koi out of their pond in your back yard..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry bout that bro'. Get on back home before it all hits there and floats your Koi out of their pond in your back yard..



Yeah, i'm gonna wait a little while longer and see what happens but i'm about ready to give up.
Little man's package show up yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i'm gonna wait a little while longer and see what happens but i'm about ready to give up.
> Little man's package show up yet?


 
Yup, you've got a thread on here over in the fly tying forum. He was thrilled when he opened it up..


----------



## Jranger (Mar 5, 2011)

Mornin' folks
I shoulda went fishing


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 5, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin' folks
> I shoulda went fishing



Ball canceled?

Were bout to hit the range..


----------



## Jranger (Mar 5, 2011)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Ball canceled?
> 
> Were bout to hit the range..



Yeah, ball was called off last night. What range?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 5, 2011)

Morning!    15 more minutes and I am leaving work and going home.  Looks like the big rain will be right behind me.  

Good thing I needed to stay in and get some things done around the house today.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 5, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning!    15 more minutes and I am leaving work and going home.  Looks like the big rain will be right behind me.
> 
> Good thing I needed to stay in and get some things done around the house today.



Mornin' Triple F


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 5, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin' Triple F



Howdy Neighbor!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2011)

Shhhhhh,,,,,,,,,,,I'm tryin to take a nap here..


----------



## Jranger (Mar 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shhhhhh,,,,,,,,,,,I'm tryin to take a nap here..


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope you don't have to drive far to get em'. Stinkin gas has gone through the roof the last couple of days..


Just up to Dawsonville... Whats this gas stuff you speak of? I don't use gasoline in my vehicles  

We took the fuel sippin 95 F250, gets 20mpg


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Just up to Dawsonville... Whats this gas stuff you speak of? I don't use gasoline in my vehicles
> 
> We took the fuel sippin 95 F250, gets 20mpg



What does it cost a gallon now? $12.97??  I swear, if they keep goin with these prices folks are just gonna shut down and stay home.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What does it cost a gallon now? $12.97??  I swear, if they keep goin with these prices folks are just gonna shut down and stay home.



buckboard wagon and horses


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> buckboard wagon and horses





Just filled up the Tahoe this evening. Holy Howard have a Donkey.. 20.45 gallons was $68.70.... 

This ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just filled up the Tahoe this evening. Holy Howard have a Donkey.. 20.45 gallons was $68.70....
> 
> This ain't gonna cut it.



filled the F250 slap full last weekend... $371 and some change  for around 98 gallons 

Economy can't take another bout of high gas/fuel prices, IMO!!    If it goes to $5 a gal....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2011)

Rode my bicycle to work this morning, left the house at 5:30am, 44 miles round trip, I should get there sometime in the morning . . .


Evening all!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 5, 2011)

I thought the Suburban was bad with a 40 gallon tank.


Good evening all.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rode my bicycle to work this morning, left the house at 5:30am, 44 miles round trip, I should get there sometime in the morning . . .
> 
> 
> Evening all!!



That poor bike.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2011)

Has anybody heard from Robert??


----------



## slip (Mar 5, 2011)

happiness is flossie with a 3 foot long rope toy...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That poor bike.










I almost made it out of the driveway before I had a massive coronary.


Later guys, I'm being attacked by a Black Lab and a Hawt wife . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Has anybody heard from Robert??


I hope his luck is better than yesterday.


slip said:


> happiness is flossie with a 3 foot long rope toy...





Hooked On Quack said:


> I almost made it out of the driveway before I had a massive coronary.
> 
> 
> Later guys, I'm being attacked by a Black Lab and a Hawt wife . . .


Night brother.

Pick the wife this time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I hope his luck is better than yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I worry about ol Robert!


Happiness is a big ol hug from Keebs!!!  

They stopped by a little while ago. 


Quack on a cybickle??? It`s gonna kill him!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rode my bicycle to work this morning, left the house at 5:30am, 44 miles round trip, I should get there sometime in the morning . . .
> 
> 
> Evening all!!






threeleggedpigmy said:


> I thought the Suburban was bad with a 40 gallon tank.
> 
> 
> Good evening all.


even 40 gal still hurts   

Hey AJ  and some for Courtney too  


Nicodemus said:


> Has anybody heard from Robert??





slip said:


> happiness is flossie with a 3 foot long rope toy...


  

My dogs are still carting around a long piece of cowhide they got from the "dead pile" a while back


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Snow!!    Nice Delaware!


----------



## baldfish (Mar 5, 2011)

Anybody in here


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> even 40 gal still hurts
> 
> Hey AJ  and some for Courtney too
> 
> ...


Will do.  
How is brother Nathan  Doing?


baldfish said:


> Anybody in here


Nope


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2011)

Evenin' Folks!!!  

Stoopid power has been off for about 2 1/2 hrs

Ofcourse, it went off right in the middle of something that required plenty of light


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Snow!!    Nice Delaware!


Hey Nick 

Thanks! He's called Shnuggles.. he stands in the carport crowing for me to come out  Don't think he'll be a breeder... his eye sight seems a bit off.... but he's quite a character!!!

I've got some more Dels, so when they get layin good, lemme know and I'll send some eggs your way 


baldfish said:


> Anybody in here


Well HEY Charlie 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Will do.
> How is brother Nathan  Doing?
> 
> Nope


He's good! Hes a good hotwire tester  



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Folks!!!
> 
> Stoopid power has been off for about 2 1/2 hrs
> 
> Ofcourse, it went off right in the middle of something that required plenty of light


That figures! 

Hey Jeffieshmoo


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Nick
> 
> Thanks! He's called Shnuggles.. he stands in the carport crowing for me to come out  Don't think he'll be a breeder... his eye sight seems a bit off.... but he's quite a character!!!
> 
> ...




Hey Snowy  Say hello to Na and da chirren for me


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Snowy  Say hello to Na and da chirren for me



Will do! Same to Ms Terri and Jarred!!! (Errrrrr did I spell that right?!  )


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Will do! Same to Ms Terri and Jarred!!! (Errrrrr did I spell that right?!  )




One R each...

Had a decent day fishing today....18 slab crappie,total of 21. Should have had approximately 20 more...not complaining though!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I worry about ol Robert!
> 
> 
> Happiness is a big ol hug from Keebs!!!
> ...


 I can't be that close & not stop by!  Always a pleasure to spend time with you, the RedHead & them mutts of ya'll's!!

Evenin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can't be that close & not stop by!  Always a pleasure to spend time with you, the RedHead & them mutts of ya'll's!!
> 
> Evenin Folks!




Howdy do, Keebsy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy do, Keebsy!!!


Hey Chief, how's the knee feeling?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Chief, how's the knee feeling?



Not too bad....I've been staying off of it as much as possible.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm about to starve. Lemme see what I can rustle up to eat....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not too bad....I've been staying off of it as much as possible.






Jeff C. said:


> I'm about to starve. Lemme see what I can rustle up to eat....


 Blackbeards was goooooood!!


----------



## slip (Mar 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> My dogs are still carting around a long piece of cowhide they got from the "dead pile" a while back



holy cow.

flossie brings us dead birds and old tools (been buried in the yard since the house was built is my guess) but i think a cow would give her a heat attack.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 5, 2011)

hay.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2011)

slip said:


> holy cow.
> 
> flossie brings us dead birds and old tools (been buried in the yard since the house was built is my guess) but i think a cow would give her a _*heat*_ attack.


you mean a heartamatack?!?!



BBQBOSS said:


> hay.


 Hi!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> One R each...
> 
> Had a decent day fishing today....18 slab crappie,total of 21. Should have had approximately 20 more...not complaining though!!!


Oops   
Sounds like a mighty fine day on the water! 



Keebs said:


> I can't be that close & not stop by!  Always a pleasure to spend time with you, the RedHead & them mutts of ya'll's!!
> 
> Evenin Folks!


Heeeeey Sista!!!  How goes it down in Dulieville?



slip said:


> holy cow.
> 
> flossie brings us dead birds and old tools (been buried in the yard since the house was built is my guess) but i think a cow would give her a heat attack.


Splat is known for bringing dead startlings to the house, blek! They're all over though, and she chases em from the back pasture to the front pasture  Cows don't bother Splat... its the donkeys she seems to hate  


BBQBOSS said:


> hay.


hay is for horses


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 5, 2011)

Hiya Keebabe.   How you durn?


----------



## slip (Mar 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you mean a heartamatack?!?!



arghh


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeey Sista!!!  How goes it down in Dulieville?


coming along, spent the afternoon over in Albany at the gun show & then topped off the drive by stopping by the Baker house!  Ya know, don't let Nic fool ya'll, that man can move fast when he don't know who's driving up & he's setting in his recliner all "comfortable"!


BBQBOSS said:


> Hiya Keebabe.   How you durn?


I durn good, howboutyou?


slip said:


> arghh


 you know I "HAD" to do that!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> coming along, spent the afternoon over in Albany at the gun show & then topped off the drive by stopping by the Baker house!  Ya know, don't let Nic fool ya'll, that man can move fast when he don't know who's driving up & he's setting in his recliner all "comfortable"!
> 
> I durn good, howboutyou?
> 
> you know I "HAD" to do that!



Sounds like a good day 

and  bout Nic!!! 

alright.. I'm pooped! Yall enjoy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> hay.


Bale!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 5, 2011)

doing good, just recovering from the concert last night.   Been lounging around all day.  Watched Hang'em High, The Good, The Bad and The Ugly, and now Scarface on AMC.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> doing good, just recovering from the concert last night.   Been lounging around all day.  Watched Hang'em High, The Good, The Bad and The Ugly, and now Scarface on AMC.


Some of the same here!!......watched Reign of Fire, and the Hulk!!........Waiting on the rain to get here!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Sounds like a good day
> 
> and  bout Nic!!!
> 
> alright.. I'm pooped! Yall enjoy


It was, it was!  G'nite & sweet dreams!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bale!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!


 Hellloooo Mitch!



BBQBOSS said:


> doing good, just recovering from the concert last night.   Been lounging around all day.  Watched Hang'em High, The Good, The Bad and The Ugly, and now Scarface on AMC.


Love a good movie day!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Some of the same here!!......watched Reign of Fire, and the Hulk!!........Waiting on the rain to get here!!



It hasn't stopped raining all day here.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> It hasn't stopped raining all day here.


rained a bit while I was in Albany but nary a drop on the way home nor since I've gotten back!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hellloooo Mitch!
> 
> 
> Love a good movie day!!


Hiya Darlin!!



BBQBOSS said:


> It hasn't stopped raining all day here.


It rained here for a little while this morning, and pretty much nothing the rest of the day here

Grilled some pork chops marinated in Tiger sauce this evening!!......They were awesome!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hiya Darlin!!
> 
> It rained here for a little while this morning, and pretty much nothing the rest of the day here
> 
> Grilled some pork chops marinated in Tiger sauce this evening!!......They were awesome!!


Hows my Tagsista doin?
I bet those chops were good!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hows my Tagsista doin?
> I bet those chops were good!!


She's been laughing her hiney off on some website called auto correct!!

The chop's were some kind of awesome!!..........Done found me new marinade!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> She's been laughing her hiney off on some website called auto correct!!
> 
> The chop's were some kind of awesome!!..........Done found me new marinade!!


Hhhhmmm, auto correct?? 
I'll tell ya something else to try, tired of plain ketchup??  Mix ya some tiger sauce, a little mayo & a daash or so of ketchup & stir together for a dipping sauce ..................


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmm, auto correct??
> I'll tell ya something else to try, tired of plain ketchup??  Mix ya some tiger sauce, a little mayo & a daash or so of ketchup & stir together for a dipping sauce ..................


So ya done tried some of that Tiger sauce!!..........I'll have to try the dipping sauce!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So ya done tried some of that Tiger sauce!!..........I'll have to try the dipping sauce!!


yep, found it at Wally World that same week we were talking about it, brought it home & tried it on some grilled ribs!! YUM!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2011)

RUTT!!!   Tell Tag I found her site!!
Ya'll have a good night, I'm


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yep, found it at Wally World that same week we were talking about it, brought it home & tried it on some grilled ribs!! YUM!!


Good stuff!!

Time for me to call it a night!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2011)

Show me the way to go hoooome....
I'm tired and i want to go to bed.
I had a little drink about an hour ago
and it went right to my head.
Well, it's 1:45 in the morning and i just got back to my Broter in law's house. We had what we thought was a break in the weather and went fishing. First pier we stopped at was a little choppy but i was able to stay there. Curtis( brother in law) immediately hung a big one that peeled off 20 feet of line before breaking off. 2 feet of slime on the line gave away the culprit. I had a good strike but didn't connect. Next dock we both scored on 4 pound bass and Curtis spent 10 minutes playing with a 14 pound drum before getting the net under him. Then we went across the lake for another spot. Curtis had a bass sling his jig back at him and then i caught a 2 pound drum. Then.........











........the rain came back and it was a gullywasher. Yes folks, 2 card carrying winder licker idjits going up the lake wide open in a downpour at 1:00am. We sat under the bridge for about 20 minutes before just gritting our teeth and motoring to the ramp in the driving downpour. I am done for the weekend and i'm ready to come home. Wish i was ready to sleep but a 20oz. Mountain Dew has me sitting here on sis's puter. Guess i'll sign off and try to sleep. 
Oh, the boat ran awesome tonight.


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2011)

sounds like a dangum tor-nater out der... no really... it does.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Show me the way to go hoooome....
> I'm tired and i want to go to bed.
> I had a little drink about an hour ago
> and it went right to my head.
> ...



Good deal Rob. Glad y'all got to hang up a few of em'.




slip said:


> sounds like a dangum tor-nater out der... no really... it does.



Yep, done rousted me out of bed hearing the house creak and stuff.


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, done rousted me out of bed hearing the house creak and stuff.



so is i gunna fly with tha cows tonight or is i good?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

slip said:


> so is i gunna fly with tha cows tonight or is i good?



I reckon you's good. Maybe put an extra twist on the tail of the bed sheets so you got somethin to hold on to just in case..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2011)

Just went outside with the first cup of coffee.  Still raining.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 6, 2011)

mornin peeps..... we are in between showers at the moment, sure feels good outside


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 6, 2011)

well......here comes the other side of the rain storm........winds kicked up and rain has started again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mornin peeps..... we are in between showers at the moment, sure feels good outside





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> well......here comes the other side of the rain storm........winds kicked up and rain has started again



That sure didn't last long.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That sure didn't last long.



Lucky for me I was back in the house when it hit..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Lucky for me I was back in the house when it hit..



It stopped here and I headed for the paper.  Got caught before I got back.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 6, 2011)

Mernin.  Been raining here for about 28 hours straight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

Hope you idjits haven't started plantin your gardens yet..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope you idjits haven't started plantin your gardens yet..



Putting in early snow peas was on the agenda for this weekend but the weather had some other ideas.   Actually eating broccoli that survived the winter that was in the fall garden.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Putting in early snow peas was on the agenda for this weekend but the weather had some other ideas.   Actually eating broccoli that survived the winter that was in the fall garden.



Hmmm, never heard of anyone eatin brocolli for breakfast. I bet that keeps you squirmin all day..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2011)

Mornin'...tryin to decide whether to go after more crappies or not.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 6, 2011)

Mornin....coffee is gone and now I gotta chill for a while before I get ready to go to the in laws for Dinner. Momma in law puts out an awesome spread. I work all week to try to eat somewhat healthy so I can pig out on Sunday at Nanny's.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'...tryin to decide whether to go after more crappies or not.



They all drownded..



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin....coffee is gone and now I gotta chill for a while before I get ready to go to the in laws for Dinner. Momma in law puts out an awesome spread. I work all week to try to eat somewhat healthy so I can pig out on Sunday at Nanny's.



now that sounds good...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2011)

We had a steady light rain for part of the day yesterday, not bad though. I was under a bridge for most of it though

A jon boat club held a tourney in it yesterday!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2011)

morning peeps!
Just sitting here finishing a cup of coffee. Got to clean the couple of bass we caught last night, take a shower, and get loaded up for the long ride back to Sowega. At least it got me away from the home renovation for a few days.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, Bubba wants me to sort through and put up as much stuff as possible before he gets home. The best way to do that is to just get rid of all his junk. The first ones to get here can have their pick. He's got some nice guns, a few rods and reels he didn't take with him, lots of jig/fly tyin' stuff, and hundreds of plastic models still in the boxes. Any takers? Hurry 'cause he'll be back this evening.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Well, Bubba wants me to sort through and put up as much stuff as possible before he gets home. The best way to do that is to just get rid of all his junk. The first ones to get here can have their pick. He's got some nice guns, a few rods and reels he didn't take with him, lots of jig/fly tyin' stuff, and hundreds of plastic models still in the boxes. Any takers? Hurry 'cause he'll be back this evening.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2011)

okay, got to get moving before the ol' battle axe starts nessing with my stuff back home. See ya'll this evening.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, got to get moving before the ol' battle axe starts nessing with my stuff back home. See ya'll this evening.



I'm just tryin' to help get the house back in order. Is that such a bad thing?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 6, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Well, Bubba wants me to sort through and put up as much stuff as possible before he gets home. The best way to do that is to just get rid of all his junk. The first ones to get here can have their pick. He's got some nice guns, a few rods and reels he didn't take with him, lots of jig/fly tyin' stuff, and hundreds of plastic models still in the boxes. Any takers? Hurry 'cause he'll be back this evening.



PM me some directions. I'll come help take some of that "junk" off your hands.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 6, 2011)

Morning folks
Just finished getting stew in the crockpot for dinner


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks
> Just finished getting stew in the crockpot for dinner



Mornin J!!! Just got through putting up 4-1gal ziplocs with a tad over 2 lbs. each of Crappie filets... 21 fish almost 10lbs of filets, average size was about 2 lbs, 13-15" range and FAT Slabs

Now, I gotta go bury the remains power went off just before finishing cleaning them last night and it was raining. Threw the remains out in the burn pile. I could just light it, but it is a huge bonfire sized pile.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2011)

Mornin............. all this talk 'bout fishing...........   makes me wanna go too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin............. all this talk 'bout fishing...........   makes me wanna go too!



I hear ya....I feel bad for Bubba, sounds like he had MY normal luck, but yesterday was actually decent for me, for a change. 

Tempted to go back today for a while, should have had about double what we had, but intruders came and got all around us when they saw what we catching. They were banging around in their boats and moving around us constantly, practically getting on top of us, scaring the fish.

Crappie are 'Finicky' enough as it is

Rant over


----------



## Jranger (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin J!!! Just got through putting up 4-1gal ziplocs with a tad over 2 lbs. each of Crappie filets... 21 fish almost 10lbs of filets, average size was about 2 lbs, 13-15" range and FAT Slabs
> 
> Now, I gotta go bury the remains power went off just before finishing cleaning them last night and it was raining. Threw the remains out in the burn pile. I could just light it, but it is a huge bonfire sized pile.



Nice

Fishing on a private pond?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya....I feel bad for Bubba, sounds like he had MY normal luck, but yesterday was actually decent for me, for a change.
> 
> Tempted to go back today for a while, should have had about double what we had, but intruders came and got all around us when they saw what we catching. They were banging around in their boats and moving around us constantly, practically getting on top of us, scaring the fish.
> 
> ...


Unreal how ppl can be so rude, isn't it??  I have one "honey hole" I go to consistantly, way back off a road & on private property.......... had an older black gentleman & one or two sons come up one time, "checking" said they were "watching the place" for the family........... I said, really?  No problem, I'm family, it's my sister's place..........they said "Oh, ok" and turned around & left!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 6, 2011)

Quick drive by    Heelllllooooooooooo / bbbbyeeebyeeeeee


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quick drive by    Heelllllooooooooooo / bbbbyeeebyeeeeee


 uuuhh, HIIIII.................. BBByyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quick drive by    Heelllllooooooooooo / bbbbyeeebyeeeeee



Howdie AJ


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 6, 2011)

A little time at the gun range is always good.  Now im at sidelines.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 6, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> A little time at the gun range is always good.  Now im at sidelines.



At least you have your priorities in order...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> A little time at the gun range is always good.  Now im at sidelines.


I'm gonna do a little target shooting today too!
 but I just gotta walk out back to do it.........



Jranger said:


> At least you have your priorities in order...


 gotta admire a man like that, nowadays!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Sorry, I had to go get the last batch of greens to blanching..........
Whutup shuggums??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sorry, I had to go get the last batch of greens to blanching..........
> Whutup shuggums??


Done runnin around for the day, time to get back to work..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Done runnin around for the day, time to get back to work..


drawing or tying?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Nice
> 
> Fishing on a private pond?



Naw...county reservoir, small though, only 250 acres. 5 minutes from my house though 



Keebs said:


> Unreal how ppl can be so rude, isn't it??  I have one "honey hole" I go to consistantly, way back off a road & on private property.......... had an older black gentleman & one or two sons come up one time, "checking" said they were "watching the place" for the family........... I said, really?  No problem, I'm family, it's my sister's place..........they said "Oh, ok" and turned around & left!!




Yeah...just no fishing etiquette. Common courtesy!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 6, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> PM me some directions. I'll come help take some of that "junk" off your hands.



Better hurry. He'll be home in a couple of hours. 

Almost finished cleaning the tile. Laundry is operational again (washer and dryer hasn't quit running since I got it back together Friday). After I finish cleaning tile I can start putting things back where they go. It will be nice to have the house back in order again.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Better hurry. He'll be home in a couple of hours.
> 
> Almost finished cleaning the tile. Laundry is operational again (washer and dryer hasn't quit running since I got it back together Friday). After I finish cleaning tile I can start putting things back where they go. It will be nice to have the house back in order again.


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2011)

dead in here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

slip said:


> dead in here



Naw, it just smells that way. Somebody was wadin a little too deep in the creek last night and didn't clean up after they got sick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

PBradley just brought up a good point on FB. These freezing temps are going to hurt the Grits Trees real bad. Combine that with the cost of fuel to ship them and grits might go up to $4 a bowl at your local Waffle House..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2011)

The chances of the automatic bilge pump cutting on when you are stopped at a redlight in Columbus WITH a Columbus po-po behind you are 100%. Thank gawd that stream of water arcing out of the back of the boat didn't land on his hood. I guess the hills caused more water to funnel to the back of the boat. Now, that is something even i can't say has ever happened to me before.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The chances of the automatic bilge pump cutting on when you are stopped at a redlight in Columbus WITH a Columbus po-po behind you are 100%. Thank gawd that stream of water arcing out of the back of the boat didn't land on his hood. I guess the hills caused more water to funnel to the back of the boat. Now, that is something even i can't say has ever happened to me before.



It would have been interesting to see how he worded that citation..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It would have been interesting to see how he worded that citation..



You really think he'd have given me a ticket for washing his squad car? 
I will say i wish i had a pic of his face cause that man had a puzzled look that words can't describe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You really think he'd have given me a ticket for washing his squad car?
> I will say i wish i had a pic of his face cause that man had a puzzled look that words can't describe.



He's prolly never seen a jon boat pee'ing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You really think he'd have given me a ticket for washing his squad car?
> I will say i wish i had a pic of his face cause that man had a puzzled look that words can't describe.





Evenin' Bubba...glad you made it home safe!!! Sorry to hear of your trials and tribulations, not too mention the weather you had.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Bubba...glad you made it home safe!!! Sorry to hear of your trials and tribulations, not too mention the weather you had.



three days gone and fished a grand total of about an hour and 15 minutes. Even for me that is a record of woe.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's prolly never seen a jon boat pee'ing.



It's an 18.5 foot 2003 Yamaha G3 Bassboat! Not a jon boat!


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> three days gone and fished a grand total of about an hour and 15 minutes. Even for me that is a record of woe.



but on the bright side, in those 15 minutes you caught more fish then i've caught in years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> three days gone and fished a grand total of about an hour and 15 minutes. Even for me that is a record of woe.



Wow....yep that SUXX, Royally!!! 

So, everything in the boat works fine???


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wow....yep that SUXX, Royally!!!
> 
> So, everything in the boat works fine???



The Yamaha 90 was stubborn and took awhile to crank and of course, the incident with the old transducer screw holes nearly overwhelming the bilge pump. Other than that, it was a beautiful thing. The Humminbird 898 with side imaging was just awesome. To see fish suspended around dock pilings and also see the structure and contour of the bottom was almost worth the misery. That thing is expensive, but man, you know exactly what you are fishing on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2011)

where is the dog and pony show?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> where is the dog and pony show?



That'd be in the Political Forum. Just look for the initials JJ..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> where is the dog and pony show?



Right Here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The Yamaha 90 was stubborn and took awhile to crank and of course, the incident with the old transducer screw holes nearly overwhelming the bilge pump. Other than that, it was a beautiful thing. The Humminbird 898 with side imaging was just awesome. To see fish suspended around dock pilings and also see the structure and contour of the bottom was almost worth the misery. That thing is expensive, but man, you know exactly what you are fishing on.



Yeah, I bet!!  What is the range on that side imaging??


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 6, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Right Here.



When it comes to you, the "porky" show's the o
nly one I'm concerned with!
Been watchin' the fight in the PF.
Hugh's got him!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, I bet!!  What is the range on that side imaging??



the default is 148 feet to each side. I need to shorten that range because when you are off a dock half the screen is black because it runs out of water. I got instructions around here somewhere......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> When it comes to you, the "porky" show's the o
> nly one I'm concerned with!
> Been watchin' the fight in the PF.
> Hugh's got him!



You can't catch an eel, they just wiggle loose and spin in a different direction.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can't catch an eel, they just wiggle loose and spin in a different direction.



It can be done and my money's on you!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can't catch an eel, they just wiggle loose and spin in a different direction.



try an electric lasso.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> try an electric lasso.



I just pulled another article on his industry and used simple math, not that Al Gore fuzzy math he uses. That's the closest thing to an electric lasso I could find. 

Then of course we have Forest Gump posting as MM. He thinks getting shot is a bee sting..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 6, 2011)

I see "Quackers"!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin J!!! Just got through putting up 4-1gal ziplocs with a tad over 2 lbs. each of Crappie filets... 21 fish almost 10lbs of filets, average size was about 2 lbs, 13-15" range and FAT Slabs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Err uhmm Jeff, you haven't forgot about me have ya bro??





rhbama3 said:


> The chances of the automatic bilge pump cutting on when you are stopped at a redlight in Columbus WITH a Columbus po-po behind you are 100%. Thank gawd that stream of water arcing out of the back of the boat didn't land on his hood. I guess the hills caused more water to funnel to the back of the boat. Now, that is something even i can't say has ever happened to me before.





Got one close to that . . . Filling up with fuel and also draining a cooler at a store, with water POURING out of the back of my truck, a GSP comes running up to me shouting "HEY, you got gas going EVERYWHERE"!!!  I hollered EEEEEEK and took off running!!  Boy was he pizzed off . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Err uhmm Jeff, you haven't forgot about me have ya bro??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No sir.....Lemme get a few more


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir.....Lemme get a few more





Thank ya man!!

Gotta go beat da dog, and make love to da wife, or vice versa . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank ya man!!
> 
> Gotta go beat da dog, and make love to da wife, or vice versa . . .



Suzie lubs you....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank ya man!!
> 
> Gotta go beat da dog, and make love to da wife, or vice versa . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



I wonder how Suzie is holding up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder how Suzie is holding up?



Hope he didn't beat Dawn too bad!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope he didn't beat Dawn too bad!!!



He'd never lay a hand on Ms. Dawn, he sleeps too soundly and knows that she would exact a vicious revenge upon his sorry hide..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2011)

Dang, feels like Winter is BACK!!
I wanna go FISHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Wobert??
Sorry 'bout your trip, but sooo glad you made it back in one piece!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder how Suzie is holding up?


Suzie is a strong girl I'm sure she is doing fine!!



Jeff C. said:


> Hope he didn't beat Dawn too bad!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He'd never lay a hand on Ms. Dawn, he sleeps too soundly and knows that she would exact a vicious revenge upon his sorry hide..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Wobert??
> Sorry 'bout your trip, but sooo glad you made it back in one piece!



Thanks, Keebs.
Yeah, i'm back but in hindsight i should have never went with the weather forecast we had. I'm on call this coming week, but by the week after i may have to tempt fate again.


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang, feels like Winter is BACK!!
> I wanna go FISHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



x2 and x2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang, feels like Winter is BACK!!
> I wanna go FISHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tell me about it

I'm studyin going tomorrow, if Jared wants to go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Keebs.
> Yeah, i'm back but in hindsight i should have never went with the weather forecast we had. I'm on call this coming week, but by the week after i may have to tempt fate again.



What's the date you're gonna try again so I can plan my schedule around the rain..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Suzie is a strong girl I'm sure she is doing fine!!



Evenin Mitch!!



slip said:


> x2 and x2.



Slipster...how are ya???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Mitch!!


Evening Jeff!!........Sounds like that is an aquarium you got to go fishing in.........So long as you can keep the rowdy's away!!


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Slipster...how are ya???



I is good. nervous as a cat in china town though.....flossie's spay day is tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

slip said:


> I is good. nervous as a cat in china town though.....flossie's spay day is tomorrow.



One would think that Flossie would be the one that's the nervous wreck...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeff!!........Sounds like that is an aquarium you got to go fishing in.........So long as you can keep the rowdy's away!!



Yeah..I knew it wasn't gonna be good when I heard one of them tell the other one in the boat with him, "just let me out of the boat". Then the other one said, "carry yo Monkey a** to da bank then". Then their relatives showed up in another boat


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One would think that Flossie would be the one that's the nervous wreck...



i havent told her yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's the date you're gonna try again so I can plan my schedule around the rain..



week after next. Plan accordingly. 
Just finished a most excellent meal of fried spotted bass and hashbrowns with onions. Some kinda good!!! They should be , i figure those two fish cost me around $500 this weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> week after next. Plan accordingly.
> Just finished a most excellent meal of fried spotted bass and hashbrowns with onions. Some kinda good!!! They should be , i figure those two fish cost me around $500 this weekend.



I just checked the long range and you're good to go,,,,,,,,,but then again the NWS doesn't know of your plans yet..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah..I knew it wasn't gonna be good when I heard one of them tell the other one in the boat with him, "just let me out of the boat". Then the other one said, "carry yo Monkey a** to da bank then". Then their relatives showed up in another boat


They usually travel in gangs!!



slip said:


> i havent told her yet?






rhbama3 said:


> week after next. Plan accordingly.
> Just finished a most excellent meal of fried spotted bass and hashbrowns with onions. Some kinda good!!! They should be , i figure those two fish cost me around $500 this weekend.


That's the way it usually goes!!..........But it sounded like Y'all had a few minutes of fun!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> They usually travel in gangs!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way it usually goes!!..........But it sounded like Y'all had a few minutes of fun!!



I was proud of Curtis. A 14 pound drum on 6 lb. test is about as much of a battle as you can want. Being in shallow water the fish couldn't make any screaming dives to the bottom like they usually do. 10 minutes was about as fast as anyone could have played him on an ultralight.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I was proud of Curtis. A 14 pound drum on 6 lb. test is about as much of a battle as you can want. Being in shallow water the fish couldn't make any screaming dives to the bottom like they usually do. 10 minutes was about as fast as anyone could have played him on an ultralight.


Nothing like the fight with a big fish on ultralight tackle!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Keebs.
> Yeah, i'm back but in hindsight i should have never went with the weather forecast we had. I'm on call this coming week, but by the week after i may have to tempt fate again.


Gotta keep on trying, that's the key!!



slip said:


> x2 and x2.


I know!


Jeff C. said:


> Tell me about it
> 
> I'm studyin going tomorrow, if Jared wants to go.


I bet he can be "bribed"...............



slip said:


> I is good. nervous as a cat in china town though.....flossie's spay day is tomorrow.


Dooby was "down" maybe one day & danged if he ain't kicked back & kept on going, he's doing great!!  It's a good thing, for sure!
Gawd, Blackbeards left over's, to me, better tonight than it was last night!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Gawd, Blackbeards left over's, to me, better tonight than it was last night!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 I din'int order fish this time, just skrimps & scallops............. and fried okra & slaw.......... made a baked tater to go with it tonight......


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I din'int order fish this time, just skrimps & scallops............. and fried okra & slaw.......... made a baked tater to go with it tonight......



I just can't seem to go to Blackbeard's unless Nicodemus goes. Love the fried oysters there!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Gawd, Blackbeards left over's, to me, better tonight than it was last night!!


Thanks for the invite!!..........I see where I rate!!

Hiya Darlin!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I din'int order fish this time, just skrimps & scallops............. and fried okra & slaw.......... made a baked tater to go with it tonight......



We've started buyin the medium taters to bake instead of the bigguns. Coat em' in crisco and sea salt and bake em' real good.....man dayz sum kinda good. The skin gets just right crisp and you can make extra's for heatin up later.



rhbama3 said:


> I just can't seem to go to Blackbeard's unless Nicodemus goes. Love the fried oysters there!



BLECH.........fried snot..


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Gawd, Blackbeards left over's, to me, better tonight than it was last night!!



We made a fine meal out of the left-over steak from Friday night.  Sliced it up real thin and sauteed some mushrooms, onions and a poblano pepper.  Flour tortilla's, side of rice and beans and I still had enough fajitas left to take for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I just can't seem to go to Blackbeard's unless Nicodemus goes. Love the fried oysters there!


WEll, YOU weren't in town to invite & you had Bubbette's hands tied too, so I couldn't call you two!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks for the invite!!..........I see where I rate!!
> 
> Hiya Darlin!!


but, but, but........... OH SNAP!
Hiya Now, byeya!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> We've started buyin the medium taters to bake instead of the bigguns. Coat em' in crisco and sea salt and bake em' real good.....man dayz sum kinda good. The skin gets just right crisp and you can make extra's for heatin up later.
> 
> 
> 
> BLECH.........fried snot..


Ooooohhh, that DOES sound good, have to give them a try, I keep crisco & sea salt too!!  bake or micro?? 

Ok, full, tired & sooo ready to say


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WEll, YOU weren't in town to invite & you had Bubbette's hands tied too, so I couldn't call you two!!
> 
> 
> but, but, but........... OH SNAP!
> ...



Baked,,,,,,,,,nite Shuggums.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BLECH.........fried snot..






Tag-a-long said:


> We made a fine meal out of the left-over steak from Friday night.  Sliced it up real thin and sauteed some mushrooms, onions and a poblano pepper.  Flour tortilla's, side of rice and beans and I still had enough fajitas left to take for lunch tomorrow.


Those Pablanos were off the hook!!



Keebs said:


> but, but, but........... OH SNAP!
> Hiya Now, byeya!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Yeah I here ya!!

G'night Darlin!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep...I'd better close it down also, Jared has been gone all week-end and waiting to tell me all about it.

Y'all have a good evenin...G'night!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...I'd better close it down also, Jared has been gone all week-end and waiting to tell me all about it.
> 
> Y'all have a good evenin...G'night!!


Everyone needs to listen when Jared speaks!!

Night Jeff!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 6, 2011)

I think I'm gonna follow the lead and turn in too.
Night all you creek waders.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WEll, YOU weren't in town to invite & you had Bubbette's hands tied too, so I couldn't call you two!!



You can always call me! Bubba may think he has my hands tied, but he's often WRONG!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I'm gonna follow the lead and turn in too.
> Night all you creek waders.


Good night #1!!............Time here as well!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2011)

Well Monday found a green light and coming at you.   

This might help......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Monday found a green light and coming at you.
> 
> This might help......



Thanks, gotta use a to go cup. See ya later, bye.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2011)

Mornin' boyz and goils


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 7, 2011)

Good Morning Monday Creek waders!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> We made a fine meal out of the left-over steak from Friday night.  Sliced it up real thin and sauteed some mushrooms, onions and a poblano pepper.  Flour tortilla's, side of rice and beans and I still had enough fajitas left to take for lunch tomorrow.


I missed seeing this last night.......... sounds DEE-Lish!!  never heard of those type peppers though................. 



Bubbette said:


> You can always call me! Bubba may think he has my hands tied, but he's often WRONG!


 I will notify next time I see I'm headed that way then!!

Happy Monday Folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Monday Creek waders!




Mornin Daa daa


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2011)

alright yall wish flossie good luck, she's at her day with the doc...

i dont like coming home without my dog.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Monday Creek waders!



Wrong thread

Mornin' AJ


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' boyz and goils






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Monday Creek waders!






slip said:


> alright yall wish flossie good luck, she's at her day with the doc...
> 
> i dont like coming home without my dog.


 I know............ GOOD LUCK FLOSSIE!!!!!!!!
and good luck to Slip to make it thru the day!



Jranger said:


> Wrong thread
> 
> Mornin' AJ


 It is??  Where's da right one???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 7, 2011)

Mornin'


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin'


 Mornin Sulli!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

Mernin again. Ok, back to work.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin again. Ok, back to work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2011)

hewwo...........


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2011)

well they said flossie did fine.
she'll be home tomorrow morning.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hewwo...........


wondered when you'd come stumbling in........... 



slip said:


> well they said flossie did fine.
> she'll be home tomorrow morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

I just realized this thread didn't start with a video.

Must start CWA threads with a video..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just realized this thread didn't start with a video.
> 
> Must start CWA threads with a video..



I can fix that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I can fix that



You want me to provide the video??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want me to provide the video??



Added to the first post.  Looking out my back door, I just like the title.

<object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QNczeP33Yk0?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QNczeP33Yk0?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey slackers!!  Off today and tomorrow!!

Got to carry the wife fishing tomorrow.  Maybe I won't come back with any additional "piercings".


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey slackers!!  Off today and tomorrow!!
> 
> Got to carry the wife fishing tomorrow.  Maybe I won't come back with any additional "piercings".



I thought piercings were the IN thing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey slackers!!  Off today and tomorrow!!
> 
> Got to carry the wife fishing tomorrow.  Maybe I won't come back with any additional "piercings".



If you're lucky she'll let you come back..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just realized this thread didn't start with a video.
> 
> Must start CWA threads with a video..


 SORRYYY!!!!!!!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I can fix that


 TY!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Added to the first post.  Looking out my back door.
> 
> <object height="390" width="480">
> 
> ...






threeleggedpigmy said:


> I thought piercings were the in thing.


 I have some extra items that could be used in said piercings!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I thought piercings were the IN thing.




The only holes in my body are the ones the good Lord put there!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're lucky she'll let you come back..





Ask her about the time I richoted a buzz bait off the side of her head. . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I have some extra items that could be used in said piercings!



Extra as in no longer used?? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ask her about the time I richoted a buzz bait off the side of her head. . .



I bet that went over well...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Extra as in no longer used??
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that went over well...


mehbe..............


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 7, 2011)

good morning driveling drivelers, whats the good word ? I'm back at work after a bit of excess and glad to be here. My brother is trying to work me to death on my days off.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> SORRYYY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> TY!
> ...



YM


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> good morning driveling drivelers, whats the good word ? I'm back at work after a bit of excess and glad to be here. My brother is trying to work me to death on my days off.



Howdy LLBFADM.............. Tell yo' brudder to back off for a day or two..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> good morning driveling drivelers, whats the good word ? I'm back at work after a bit of excess and glad to be here. My brother is trying to work me to death on my days off.


 Still payin ya back, ain't he??



threeleggedpigmy said:


> YM


 what?  I have multiple piercings too! ohsnap!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Still payin ya back, ain't he??
> 
> 
> what?  I have multiple piercings too! ohsnap!



I thought in SOWEGA y'all pronounced it "OH SNAYUP!!"


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought in SOWEGA y'all pronounced it "OH SNAYUP!!"


They may over yonder, but over heh it's "O-snaaap!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2011)

Deer sausage dog with mustard and hot sauce with a handful of Cheezits!!


Crappie for suppa!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Deer sausage dog with mustard and hot sauce with a handful of Cheezits!!
> 
> 
> Crappie for suppa!!



Awesome!!!!




What time?


----------



## Otis (Mar 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Deer sausage dog with mustard and hot sauce with a handful of Cheezits!!
> 
> 
> Crappie for suppa!!


 


Who caught them for you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Right now on the sausage dog, around 7ish on the fish!!




Otis said:


> Who caught them for you?





My nephew gave me a cleaned mess the other day!!


----------



## Otis (Mar 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Right now on the sausage dog, around 7ish on the fish!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


I knew you did not catch'em.....how is the gaytor and beaver doing?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2011)

Otis said:


> I knew you did not catch'em.....how is the gaytor and beaver doing?





Headed to the plantation pond tomorrow, I'll tell the gaytor you said heyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Right now on the sausage dog, around 7ish on the fish!!



If that is your "7ish" then I'm good with that. If it's Bobby's "7ish" then it will never happen..


----------



## Otis (Mar 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the plantation pond tomorrow, I'll tell the gaytor you said heyyyyyyyyyy!!


 

Could you ask him to return my pink high heel? Give me reguards to the beaver to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If that is your "7ish" then I'm good with that. If it's Bobby's "7ish" then it will never happen..





You sho got dat right!!!


Colt did call me the other day!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2011)

Otis said:


> Could you ask him to return my pink high heel? Give me reguards to the beaver to.





Will do!!  What do you think I should start off fishing with??


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 7, 2011)

Afternoon everybody.  I hope everyone had an enjoyable weekend...


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do!!  What do you think I should start off fishing with??



a worm?


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 7, 2011)

I made some venison burger fatties yesterday, think a big slice of that with some Meritta bread will be supper !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 7, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I made some venison burger fatties yesterday, think a big slice of that with some Meritta bread will be supper !!!



Yum...That sounds good!


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yum...That sounds good!



They was last night, bet they will be just as good today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> a worm?






Thinking spinner bait, or rattle trap.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thinking spinner bait, or rattle trap.



1/4 oz red eye shad...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2011)

Jranger said:


> 1/4 oz red eye shad...


----------



## Otis (Mar 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do!! What do you think I should start off fishing with??


 

In that pond, original Rapala, or other crank bait, keep it a crappie color for that pond. Do not throw top water yet, better yet, knowing you, take all buzz baits and frogs out of your box now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2011)

Otis said:


> In that pond, original Rapala, or other crank bait, keep it a crappie color for that pond. Do not throw top water yet, better yet, knowing you, take all buzz baits and frogs out of your box now.






You KNOW I'm gonna try the top water bite!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You KNOW I'm gonna try the top water bite!!



Weightless fluke.........just sayin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Weightless fluke.........just sayin.





Trick worm??


----------



## Otis (Mar 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You KNOW I'm gonna try the top water bite!!


 

buy ya books, send ya to school, yet you never learn! No wonder Lewis Grizzard hates tech so much!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2011)

Otis said:


> buy ya books, send ya to school, yet you never learn! No wonder Lewis Grizzard hates tech so much!


----------



## Otis (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Weightless fluke.........just sayin.


 

this coming from a feller who wades creeks and ties flies


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 7, 2011)

Otis said:


> this coming from a feller who wades creeks and ties flies



_And_ stawks hatchery trucks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2011)

Otis said:


> this coming from a feller who wades creeks and ties flies





crackerdave said:


> _And_ stawks hatchery trucks!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2011)

WHAT is going ON in here?!?!?!


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WHAT is going ON in here?!?!?!



Telling lies and tie'ing flys ?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 7, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Telling lies and tie'ing flys ?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Telling lies and tie'ing flys ?


 among other things it seems.................. now who left this mess of cut hair all over the place?!?!


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 7, 2011)

show about wild hogs on history channle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WHAT is going ON in here?!?!?!





Whaaaaa??  Nuttin . . .


----------



## Otis (Mar 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WHAT is going ON in here?!?!?!


 



Quack did it. 





Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaa?? Nuttin . . .


 


guilty dog barks first!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> show about wild hogs on history channle


I don't have a t.v. to watch here at work......... you watch it for me & write me a report on it, K? goooood boy!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaa??  Nuttin . . .


 MmmmHhhmmmm, suuuuuuure..............


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 7, 2011)

There coming to take me a way hahaheeheehoohoo..

Just paged myself over the intercome and the wizzqizz lady is on her way...Better go study.yall have a good one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> There coming to take me a way hahaheeheehoohoo..
> 
> Just paged myself over the intercome and the wizzqizz lady is on her way...Better go study.yall have a good one.



Hey Doooogie!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> There coming to take me a way hahaheeheehoohoo..
> 
> Just paged myself over the intercome and the wizzqizz lady is on her way...Better go study.yall have a good one.


 Heeeeyyyyyyyyyy.............


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Doooogie!!!


Aint been called that sence the 6th grade when that show first came out.You been watchin TVland again....



Keebs said:


> Heeeeyyyyyyyyyy.............


Mornin, evening, happpy whatever day it is... Is it TGIF again?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Aint been called that sence the 6th grade when that show first came out.You been watchin TVland again....
> 
> 
> Mornin, evening, happpy whatever day it is... Is it TGIF again?


NOt yet, I'll let ya know when it is though...............


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> among other things it seems.................. now who left this mess of cut hair all over the place?!?!





Sorry, Sheryl trimmed my beard for me today. 

Looks like a possum shed all over the pasture now.


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NOt yet, I'll let ya know when it is though...............



OK thanks they all seem to run together anymore. I do see light at the end of the tunnel though.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sorry, Sheryl trimmed my beard for me today.
> 
> Looks like a possum shed all over the pasture now.


THAT'S where all the grey came from!! But I know someone else that got *shaved* today too!



dougefresh said:


> OK thanks they all seem to run together anymore. I do see light at the end of the tunnel though.


 what, 24 more days???


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> THAT'S where all the grey came from!! But I know someone else that got *shaved* today too!
> 
> 
> what, 24 more days???



olny 20 after today..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> olny 20 after today..


 I wuz close!


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 7, 2011)

Looky looky what us done got !!!!! 1965 CJ-5. With an offical Dept. of the US Navy data plate.

And it runs too !!

Picture looks like heck cause I used the night vision setting on my camera.

Second picture is a bit better


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> among other things it seems.................. now who left this mess of cut hair all over the place?!?!





Nicodemus said:


> Sorry, Sheryl trimmed my beard for me today.
> 
> Looks like a possum shed all over the pasture now.





Keebs said:


> THAT'S where all the grey came from!! But I know someone else that got *shaved* today too!
> 
> 
> what, 24 more days???



LOL...I looked in the mirror and all I saw was this bowling ball with glasses!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Looky looky what us done got !!!!! 1965 CJ-5. With an offical Dept. of the US Navy data plate.
> 
> And it runs too !!
> 
> ...



Man, that's a gem right there..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

Who kilt it??


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 7, 2011)

Sho is quiet in here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Sho is quiet in here!



Quack had beans for supper again. That always vacates the place.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 7, 2011)

Wasn't me 

Just masticating on some cooked cow  fixin to dive into some blackberry cobbler Snowy style


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Wasn't me
> 
> Just masticating on some cooked cow  fixin to dive into some blackberry cobbler Snowy style



I would ask for pics, but I don't think they would be allowed given some of those words you used...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2011)

evening, folks!
Bubbette is ACTUALLY cooking supper! 
Well, it's a call week.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack had beans for supper again. That always vacates the place.


 Burritoes for supper tonight! Maybe I give a little competition tomorrow!



SnowHunter said:


> Wasn't me
> 
> Just masticating on some cooked cow  fixin to dive into some blackberry cobbler Snowy style



Hey Snowy!

Tell me them ain't your drawers that old goat's got!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, folks!
> Bubbette is ACTUALLY cooking supper!
> Well, it's a call week.



Is Bubbette cooking a good thing or a bad thing??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2011)

throwin' it out, seeing if it comes back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is Bubbette cooking a good thing or a bad thing??



Who cares? She must want sumpin'......


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 7, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would ask for pics, but I don't think they would be allowed given some of those words you used...


  No pics... can't have blackmail runnin round  



rhbama3 said:


> evening, folks!
> Bubbette is ACTUALLY cooking supper!
> Well, it's a call week.


Evenin Wingman!! 

Ah a night off from the kitchen~ What she got cookin?



chuckb7718 said:


> Burritoes for supper tonight! Maybe I give a little competition tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Chuck! 
No!  That was my hunter orange beanie bogan  Speckles was "helping" pick up this evenin 



gobbleinwoods said:


> throwin' it out, seeing if it comes back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hiya, Snowbabe!
cans, boxes, and fried porkchops!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowbabe!
> cans, boxes, and fried porkchops!



 Thats on our menu tomorrow night.. gotta get the huge porkloin in the fridge cut up and put in the freezer, so I can leave some out for supper tomorrow


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats on our menu tomorrow night.. gotta get the huge porkloin in the fridge cut up and put in the freezer, so I can leave some out for supper tomorrow



snowbabe,  you waving a red flag for us bulls to charge in the new avatar?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2011)

Dang...I heard there was some masticating going on in here.  

Howdy folks.

Just finished up some crock pot pork loin, pinto beans and yellow rice with some Pico de gallo. YUM YUM


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 7, 2011)

Speckles!?!?


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is ACTUALLY cooking supper!
> Well, it's a call week.



Ahem! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is Bubbette cooking a good thing or a bad thing??



It's a bad thing. I HATE to do it.



rhbama3 said:


> Who cares? She must want sumpin'......



Well, now that you mention it. 



rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowbabe!
> cans, boxes, and fried porkchops!



Green beans, au gratin potatoes, and fried pork chops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2011)

Evenin'....whash y'all durin???


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'....whash y'all durin???



Gwine ta bed!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'....whash y'all durin???



sitting here thinking about powder coating some jigheads and putting some eyeballs on them. While i wait on my pie to arrive. Lemon meringue.


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 7, 2011)

As the saying goes, you can't make this stuff up....

Sitting at the station, and one of the medics from the neighboring county calls my cell phone.

"Duke, this is HL, can you help me out, I'm in a bind."
Me~ "Sup Mullet ?"
HL ~" I'm sitting in Dville in front of Pizza Hut with a critical patient and Dr W just ran into my ambulance"
Me~ " Yeah right, what the H..L do you want"
HL~ "Man I'm serious, Dr W just smacked my ambulance and I need to get you to take this patient off my hands."

Needless to say, we picked up the patient and rushed off to the hospital cross the river, where 5 minutes after we drop him in the unit he crashes and burns.

Talk about bad luck...


























He did survive , CPR works.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> As the saying goes, you can't make this stuff up....
> 
> Sitting at the station, and one of the medics from the neighboring county calls my cell phone.
> 
> ...



Good save, SD! 
I still get wound up running codes and doing CPR, but it's worth it. Even though my back and shoulders kill me afterwards.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Gwine ta bed!



Take care Chucky!!!



rhbama3 said:


> sitting here thinking about powder coating some jigheads and putting some eyeballs on them. While i wait on my pie to arrive. Lemon meringue.




Caught a few more slabs today on some of dem jigs you tied for me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Take care Chucky!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The bass and drum we caught Saturday night were on my jigs as well. Can't wait to go again( if the weather gods will show me some mercy).


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The bass and drum we caught Saturday night were on my jigs as well. Can't wait to go again( if the weather gods will show me some mercy).



I tried to post a couple of pics, but the pic gods won't show me any right now


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 7, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> snowbabe,  you waving a red flag for us bulls to charge in the new avatar?


Sure, if yer feelin froggy   



Sterlo58 said:


> Dang...I heard there was some masticating going on in here.
> 
> Howdy folks.
> 
> Just finished up some crock pot pork loin, pinto beans and yellow rice with some Pico de gallo. YUM YUM


 Evenin Neil!!!


chuckb7718 said:


> Speckles!?!?


Name she came with.. she's still a youngin, just under a year old  The same dang one that keeps bustin through the hotwire 



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin'....whash y'all durin???


Evenin Shmoo  Sounds like yall had a good day fishin 



Sirduke said:


> As the saying goes, you can't make this stuff up....
> 
> Sitting at the station, and one of the medics from the neighboring county calls my cell phone.
> 
> ...


Goodness!

Glad he made it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Sure, if yer feelin froggy
> 
> 
> Evenin Neil!!!
> ...



Hey there Ms Shmooieshmoo!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2011)

all right, gotta lay the puter down to work on some jigs. Later, Ya'll!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Caught a few more slabs today on some of dem jigs you tied for me.


Dang Bro!!........Gonna have to get with you, and wet a hook sometime!!..........Sounds like you have a good spot!!.........Hope you marked an X on the side of your boat when you was there!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> all right, gotta lay the puter down to work on some jigs. Later, Ya'll!


Later Bama!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Bro!!........Gonna have to get with you, and wet a hook sometime!!..........Sounds like you have a good spot!!.........Hope you marked an X on the side of your boat when you was there!!



Evenin' Mitch!!! Anytime bud....although it's starting to get a little crowded on my little spot here lately. They "Unkin" me, as Miguel referred to it the other day. 

I used to go over there and would be all alone, but they done caught on to me and called in the cavalry

I only caught 7 today, missed 3, and should've had probably 10 more, but for all the commotion and noise that comes with a stampede when they see me sitting there.

Here's a couple Jared and I caught today!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm gonna call it a night....might go again tomorrow

Gotta get em while I can.....The 'Soul Train' is gettin purty long over there lately.

Catch up tomorrow!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 7, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Mitch!!! Anytime bud....although it's starting to get a little crowded on my little spot here lately. They "Unkin" me, as Miguel referred to it the other day.
> 
> I used to go over there and would be all alone, but they done caught on to me and called in the cavalry
> 
> ...


Dang!!.......Those were some pretty good Slabs!!..........It's kinda hard to keep a secret when there are witnesses!!



Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna call it a night....might go again tomorrow
> 
> Gotta get em while I can.....The 'Soul Train' is gettin purty long over there lately.
> 
> Catch up tomorrow!!!


Get em while you can Bro!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 7, 2011)

Good night folks!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone need coffee?


----------



## slip (Mar 8, 2011)

nah im good thanks....


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone need coffee?




YES



slip said:


> nah im good thanks....



ain't you still supposed to be asleep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> YES
> 
> 
> 
> ain't you still supposed to be asleep



morning jm, and refills are free







can't believe Ch2 is predicting 3" of rain tomorrow.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm, and refills are free
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can handle the rain.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I can handle the rain.....



Me too, it is the gravel road that might wash away.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 8, 2011)

Morning folks....just passing thru.
Ya'll have good 'un!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Me too, it is the gravel road that might wash away.



that could be a problem


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 8, 2011)

Morning all...creak be getting high tomorow...get your rubber golashes on before the rain starts!   That is all...carry on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all...creak be getting high tomorow...get your rubber golashes on before the rain starts!   That is all...carry on.



Anyone thinking the boat might need patching?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone thinking the boat might need patching?



I am..


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all...creak be getting high tomorow...get your rubber golashes on before the rain starts!   That is all...carry on.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone thinking the boat might need patching?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am..



I don't need a boat,I manage to float on my own


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am..






jmfauver said:


> I don't need a boat,I manage to float on my own


 You too?!?!
Mornin' Folks!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You too?!?!
> Mornin' Folks!



morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

Mornin' folks!!! Not lookin forward to a possible 3" of rain here.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning






Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks!!! Not lookin forward to a possible 3" of rain here.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks!!! Not lookin forward to a possible 3" of rain here.



Dang rain messin' up every chance I get to fish!   Water temps are getting right down south.  "They" should be up here by the end of the month if not sooner....Get your bigger fishing rods ready.  Those Crappy yous are a catchin don't hold a candle to my fishes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Dang rain messin' up every chance I get to fish!   Water temps are getting right down south.  "They" should be up here by the end of the month if not sooner....




Yeah this little cold snap threw em off a bit. We had surface temps as high as 64.5 one day last week and 55 a few days later. Yesterday it was 57.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah this little cold snap threw em off a bit. We had surface temps as high as 64.5 one day last week and 55 a few days later. Yesterday it was 57.



As of the end of last week, the surface temps in West Point were hovering between 64-66.  66-67 is the magic number.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Dang rain messin' up every chance I get to fish!   Water temps are getting right down south.  "They" should be up here by the end of the month if not sooner....Get your bigger fishing rods ready.  Those Crappy yous are a catchin don't hold a candle to my fishes.




Oh I know.....but it's kind of relevant. We are catching these on Ultra-lights, or 8 & 9' crappie rods with 4 lb test 

My brother caught a 5 lb Bass on a 9'rod w/ 4lb test the other day


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Mardi Gras.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> As of the end of last week, the surface temps in West Point were hovering between 64-66.  66-67 is the magic number.




When you goin???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Happy Mardi Gras.




 FAT TUESDAY!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh I know.....but it's kind of relevant. We are catching these on Ultra-lights, or 8 & 9' crappie rods with 4 lb test
> 
> My brother caught a 5 lb Bass on a 9'rod w/ 4lb test the other day






Good mornin` folks.



Jeff can you show me a pic of these long crappies rods of yours? How do you like em? I`m debatin` on gettin` a couple of em, if they are worth it.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh I know.....but it's kind of relevant. We are catching these on Ultra-lights, or 8 & 9' crappie rods with 4 lb test
> 
> My brother caught a 5 lb Bass on a 9'rod w/ 4lb test the other day



I've seen them crazy rods at Bass Pro .  I haven't ever done much Crappy fishing.  When I did, it was as a kid on a dock at night next to a lantern.  Drop a minnow on a hook into the water....pull out a Crappy. 

I'm just hoping all these storms and rain subside by next weekend.  I'm headed to Pensacola Thu-Sun.  Been craving a saltwater fishing trip for a long time now.  Fishing is just starting to heat up down there.  Plans are to go offshore, but if the wave height doesn't cooperate, we will be stuck in the bay.  All this past weekend and this week the waves are anywhere from 5-8 ft.  We need 1-2's to get off shore in the boat we will be in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` folks.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff can you show me a pic of these long crappies rods of yours? How do you like em? I`m debatin` on gettin` a couple of em, if they are worth it.



Sure thing Nic....I'll get you a pic!!! The ones I've got are cheap. I've had a couple of the tips break on me,(you can't step on them) they are now 8 1/2 ft rods but for the price I paid, and the fact I've used them now for 4-5 yrs., not bad. The reels are cheap also, they're not the best for 2.5-3 lb crappie or 5 lb Bass for that matter

I'm gonna replace them as necessary, with upgraded rods and reels though. Got one 7' that I really like now, still need a good reel on it though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sure thing Nic....I'll get you a pic!!! The ones I've got are cheap. I've had a couple of the tips break on me,(you can't step on them) they are now 8 1/2 ft rods but for the price I paid, and the fact I've used them now for 4-5 yrs., not bad. The reels are cheap also, they're not the best for 2.5-3 lb crappie or 5 lb Bass for that matter
> 
> I'm gonna replace them as necessary, with upgraded rods and reels though. Got one 7' that I really like now, still need a good reel on it though.





Thanks Jeff. I`m thinkin` they might be the trick for deep fish with live minnows. Like when a handpole ain`t long enough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> I've seen them crazy rods at Bass Pro .  I haven't ever done much Crappy fishing.  When I did, it was as a kid on a dock at night next to a lantern.  Drop a minnow on a hook into the water....pull out a Crappy.
> 
> I'm just hoping all these storms and rain subside by next weekend.  I'm headed to Pensacola Thu-Sun.  Been craving a saltwater fishing trip for a long time now.  Fishing is just starting to heat up down there.  Plans are to go offshore, but if the wave height doesn't cooperate, we will be stuck in the bay.  All this past weekend and this week the waves are anywhere from 5-8 ft.  We need 1-2's to get off shore in the boat we will be in.




That's purty much the way it still is unless you are trolling for them, which I prefer.


Yep...I'm ready to get down to Louisiana for some speckled trout and red fishing


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> When you goin???



Probably after I get back from Florida.   Judge the water temps then and determine where to go fish for them.  I have a pretty good spot mapped out on the river that I wanna go try out that is upstream of the lake.  It is actually about an hour and a half away from the both of us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Jeff. I`m thinkin` they might be the trick for deep fish with live minnows. Like when a handpole ain`t long enough.



Yeah...you can get them up to 12' or so Nic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Probably after I get back from Florida.   Judge the water temps then and determine where to go fish for them.  I have a pretty good spot mapped out on the river that I wanna go try out that is upstream of the lake.  It is actually about an hour and a half away from the both of us.



That isn't too far...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Happy Mardi Gras.


 Happy grassy day to you too!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Dang rain messin' up every chance I get to fish!   Water temps are getting right down south.  "They" should be up here by the end of the month if not sooner....Get your bigger fishing rods ready.  Those Crappy yous are a catchin don't hold a candle to my fishes.


2 years ago i caught 5 fish in one night with a combined weight of 37 pounds. A Drum, a Flathead, a Striper, a Spotted Bass, and a Crappie. Jigs: it's whats for dinner! 


Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Jeff. I`m thinkin` they might be the trick for deep fish with live minnows. Like when a handpole ain`t long enough.


Nic, those long rods are mainly used for trolling with spider rigs, but freelining a deep minnow will work too. 
I'll stick with my ultralights and jigs because i like to cast and countdown to the depth they are suspended at.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 8, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks



Morning Jason!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> 2 years ago i caught 5 fish in one night with a combined weight of 37 pounds. A Drum, a Flathead, a Striper, a Spotted Bass, and a Crappie. Jigs: it's whats for dinner!
> 
> Nic, those long rods are mainly used for trolling with spider rigs, but freelining a deep minnow will work too.
> I'll stick with my ultralights and jigs because i like to cast and countdown to the depth they are suspended at.



Yep...we have been catching them casting a jig on the ultralights also.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrr, I am so NOT looking forward to carrying the wife fishing.

Gotta find my safety glasses and hard hat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, I am so NOT looking forward to carrying the wife fishing.
> 
> Gotta find my safety glasses and hard hat.









Good luck!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good luck!





Not kidding Nic, she's DANGEROUS!!   I'll spend the day dodging a Rapala, unhooking fish, getting her out of bushes, trees, stumps etc.   

She wonders why "we" don't go fishing much anymore . . .


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not kidding Nic, she's DANGEROUS!!   I'll spend the day dodging a Rapala, unhooking fish, getting her out of bushes, trees, stumps etc.



Sounds familiar.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not kidding Nic, she's DANGEROUS!!   I'll spend the day dodging a Rapala, unhooking fish, getting her out of bushes, trees, stumps etc.
> 
> She wonders why "we" don't go fishing much anymore . . .





A hook in the ear will ruuurn your day. Come to think of it, a hook in any body part will ruuuuurn your day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Sounds familiar.





Nicodemus said:


> A hook in the ear will ruuurn your day. Come to think of it, a hook in any body part will ruuuuurn your day!





My B52 RiverHawk just ain't long enough with that no casting woman !!

She wants to learn how to throw a baitcaster!!  

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My B52 RiverHawk just ain't long enough with that no casting woman !!
> 
> She wants to learn how to throw a baitcaster!!
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, I am so NOT looking forward to carrying the wife fishing.
> Gotta find my safety glasses and hard hat.





Nicodemus said:


> Good luck!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Not kidding Nic, she's DANGEROUS!!   I'll spend the day dodging a Rapala, unhooking fish, getting her out of bushes, trees, stumps etc.
> 
> She wonders why "we" don't go fishing much anymore . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> My B52 RiverHawk just ain't long enough with that no casting woman !!
> 
> She wants to learn how to throw a baitcaster!!
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!






Ya'll complain if we don't go with ya'll, ya'll complain if we DO go.......... 



MAKE UP YA'LL'S MINDS!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My B52 RiverHawk just ain't long enough with that no casting woman !!
> 
> She wants to learn how to throw a baitcaster!!
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!





Send her to Robert. He can teach her!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Send her to Robert. He can teach her!!


 He's gonna LOVE you for that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll complain if we don't go with ya'll, ya'll complain if we DO go..........
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE UP YA'LL'S MINDS!!!!!!





I enjoy fishing right by myself!!





Nicodemus said:


> Send her to Robert. He can teach her!!






I wouldn't do my Pookie like that!!   It is better for somebody else to teach her, more patience.  My PCB flats guide taught her how to use a spinning reel without having to flip it upside down to reel it backwards. . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I enjoy fishing right by myself!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do my Pookie like that!!   It is better for somebody else to teach her, more patience.  My PCB flats guide taught her how to use a spinning reel without having to flip it upside down to reel it backwards. . .


 I can *correctly* throw a baitcaster......... I don't "care" for them that much, but I can........... I bait my own hooks, untangle myself & even clean & cook my own catch............  that help ANY?!??!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can *correctly* throw a baitcaster......... I don't "care" for them that much, but I can........... I bait my own hooks, untangle myself & even clean & cook my own catch............  that help ANY?!??!









  QUACK!!!  We can send the women folk to fish with Keebs and she can help them out for us!   Meanwhile, you and I can go out on the Riverhawk fishin!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> QUACK!!!  We can send the women folk to fish with Keebs and she can help them out for us!   Meanwhile, you and I can go out on the Riverhawk fishin!


Uuuhhh, negatory there, ghostrider, this girl huntsfishes  on her own too!  Ya can't learn if someone always does it for you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can *correctly* throw a baitcaster......... I don't "care" for them that much, but I can........... I bait my own hooks, untangle myself & even clean & cook my own catch............  that help ANY?!??!




Pics of boat ??





jsullivan03 said:


> QUACK!!!  We can send the women folk to fish with Keebs and she can help them out for us!   Meanwhile, you and I can go out on the Riverhawk fishin!





Brother, I LIKE the way you think!!




Dawn laughing at me cause I'm going thru the house turning off ALL the ceiling fans!!  I've "lost" a few rod tips in the past because of them!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 8, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> QUACK!!!  We can send the women folk to fish with Keebs and she can help them out for us!   Meanwhile, you and I can go out on the Riverhawk fishin!



I think he want alone time with you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> No pics... can't have blackmail runnin round
> 
> :



You sure got that right Sis. We got enough cow pictures floatin around out there as it is...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> _*Pics of boat ??*_
> Brother, I LIKE the way you think!!


which one?!?! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I think he want alone time with you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I think he want alone time with you.










Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure got that right Sis. We got enough cow pictures floatin around out there as it is...





Hmmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2011)

Alright wish me luck, the wife is ALMOST ready to go.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Alright wish me luck, the wife is ALMOST ready to go.


Oh sit back down, you know the drill!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Alright wish me luck, the wife is ALMOST ready to go.



Better take a water parachute anchor, that wind is tough out there today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



No thanks, I just had the Chipotle cheesesteak sub from Jersey Mikes...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh sit back down, you know the drill!






Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



Ms. Dawn's tied up tryin to decide which shoes she's gonna wear isn't she?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ms. Dawn's tied up tryin to decide which shoes she's gonna wear isn't she?



I go to Bass Pro to buy gear and such to go on a fishing trip....Kricket comes with me to Bass Pro to buy "fishing clothes" to go on a fishing trip.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure got that right Sis. We got enough cow pictures floatin around out there as it is...


 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ms. Dawn's tied up tryin to decide which shoes she's gonna wear isn't she?


hat, she's deciding on a hat!!



jsullivan03 said:


> I go to Bass Pro to buy gear and such to go on a fishing trip....Kricket comes with me to Bass Pro to buy "fishing clothes" to go on a fishing trip.


Complain, complain, complain!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Complain, complain, complain!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 8, 2011)

am I in the right place


----------



## slip (Mar 8, 2011)

aye yawl.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 8, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> am I in the right place


Yup   How was Disney?


slip said:


> aye yawl.



Hello Slip.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> am I in the right place


yup!



slip said:


> aye yawl.






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yup   How was Dinsey?
> 
> 
> Hello Slip.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2011)

Just got back from thereapy. Does Quack look like a fishin` lure display yet?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just got back from thereapy. Does Quack look like a fishin` lure display yet?


We might have to load up & go check on him, ain't heard nuttin.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We might have to load up & go check on him, ain't heard nuttin.......





I ain`t gittin` within range of no woman what use hooks as a weapon! Ol` Quack is on his own in this particular battle!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just got back from thereapy. Does Quack look like a fishin` lure display yet?





Keebs said:


> We might have to load up & go check on him, ain't heard nuttin.......


His last post was a 1:05 it takes about a 30 min drive to get to the farm......Add at least a stop at the beer store on the way

He prolly got started fis..........Errr ummmm untangling lines, and getting lures unhung from the bushes about 2:00 

Give him a little more time!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> His last post was a 1:05 it takes about a 30 min drive to get to the farm......Add at least a stop at the beer store on the way
> 
> He prolly got started fis..........Errr ummmm untangling lines, and getting lures unhung from the bushes about 2:00
> 
> Give him a little more time!!





Sounds like you are speakin` from experience here. you know his routine well!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t gittin` within range of no woman what use hooks as a weapon! Ol` Quack is on his own in this particular battle!!


 smart man!
How was Ther-a-py?



RUTTNBUCK said:


> His last post was a 1:05 it takes about a 30 min drive to get to the farm......Add at least a stop at the beer store on the way
> 
> He prolly got started fis..........Errr ummmm untangling lines, and getting lures unhung from the bushes about 2:00
> 
> Give him a little more time!!





Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like you are speakin` from experience here. you know his routine well!


 I noticed that too..............


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 8, 2011)

OK...it's 1/2 way thru my week!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> smart man!
> How was Ther-a-py?





I`d rather try to give birth to a 2 row hayrake.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d rather try to give birth to a 2 row hayrake.


Have they told you to take any kinda pain meds before you start!?!?  Danged if I wouldn't if it hurt THAT bad!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Have they told you to take any kinda pain meds before you start!?!?  Danged if I wouldn't if it hurt THAT bad!!





Remember, I can`t take anti-inflammatories. So I just bear with it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d rather try to give birth to a 2 row hayrake.



I understand perfectly, Nic. However, it's real important to keep scar tissue from forming on the working parts of your knee.  Can't have you limping thru the swamp for the rest of your life. 

time for a power nap.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I understand perfectly, Nic. However, it's real important to keep scar tissue from forming on the working parts of your knee.  Can't have you limping thru the swamp for the rest of your life.
> 
> time for a power nap.....





Thanks Brother!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Remember, I can`t take anti-inflammatories. So I just bear with it.


 I remember, but there ARE other types!!  I just hate knowing anyone is in that much pain........... yes, I'm a wuss, love me or leave me, that's the way it be!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I remember, but there ARE other types!!  I just hate knowing anyone is in that much pain........... yes, I'm a wuss, love me or leave me, that's the way it be!!





Gotta be tough, and keep on smilin`... 


I`ll be just fine.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, time to get my nail polish out.......
















and glue eyeballs on to jigheads!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, time to get my nail polish out.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You go Sally Hanson...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You go Sally Hanson...



$2.50 for a two-pack of Sally Hanson ( clear) at Big Lots. I got 3 packs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, time to get my nail polish out.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I wanna see some eyeballs!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> $2.50 for a two-pack of Sally Hanson ( clear) at Big Lots. I got 3 packs.



We like the bright colors with sparkling flecks in them...

Fly tying, what a manly hobby......


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I wanna see some eyeballs!!!



Here ya go, Nic!
1/16th oz. minnow head jigs powder painted white and then cure in the toaster oven at 250 degree's for 15 minutes. Adhesive backed eyes applied and then coated with Sally Hanson Hard as Nails clear polish. If you don't put the nail polish over the eyes, they'll just fall off between getting wet and having fish chompin' on them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Here ya go, Nic!
> 1/16th oz. minnow head jigs powder painted white and then cure in the toaster oven at 250 degree's for 15 minutes. Adhesive backed eyes applied and then coated with Sally Hanson Hard as Nails clear polish. If you don't put the nail polish over the eyes, they'll just fall off between getting wet and having fish chompin' on them.



Those are looking real good Robert..


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2011)

Them look great, Robert!  





You know, them jigs lined up like that remind me of a bunch of baby possums, peekin` outa Mama`s pouch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those are looking real good Robert..



Thanks, Hugh.
Colin has a standing offer on jigheads if he needs some more. I got the eyes from a guy on Ebay that was a lot cheaper than buying them from the Bass Pro fly tying section.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

Homemade Lasagna and Garlic knots.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Homemade Lasagna and Garlic knots.........



spaghetti here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2011)

Award winnin` chili here!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, time to get my nail polish out.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> We like the bright colors with sparkling flecks in them...
> 
> Fly tying, what a manly hobby......



Y'all tie some pretty ones....I could always use a few mo 


Nic...I can't seem to get my cell pics of those rods and reels out of my email for some reason. One is just the little cheap combo Shakespeare Crappie Hunter 9'(about $25-$30.00) Wal-Mart, Academy,etc. 

The other one is a 7' Abu Garcia Medium casting w/ Shakespeare closed-face spincast reel (same one as the other) The Abu rod was about $20-$30.00 I believe.

I tried to find a good link showing a decent pic, but not much out there. I don't use any High dollar eqpt. though.


Oh...... evenin' folks!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

---> Eggplant Parmesan, penne pasta, salad, homemade rolls...BBL


----------



## slip (Mar 8, 2011)

hows yall doin?


flossie came home today and has slept most of the day...but been her happy tail-waggin self when she's awake, i got a ear infection and small hole in my ear or something....cant hear crap on my left side.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

slip said:


> hows yall doin?
> 
> 
> flossie came home today and has slept most of the day...but been her happy tail-waggin self when she's awake, i got a ear infection and small hole in my ear or something....cant hear crap on my left side.



Glad to hear she is doing ok...sorry bout the ear infection, they can be quite painful. 

I got a FULL belly


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> ---> Eggplant Parmesan, penne pasta, salad, homemade rolls...BBL



where's the beef?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> where's the beef?



It was good, but when MizT asked me how I liked it, that was the first thing that came to mind


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It was good, but when MizT asked me how I liked it, that was the first thing that came to mind



Bubbette is watching Biggest Losers on the TV, kids aren't home yet, and i've already done the dishes. Time to retire to the jig tying desk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is watching Biggest Losers on the TV, kids aren't home yet, and i've already done the dishes. Time to retire to the jig tying desk.



Gotcha....I may have to get into that jig tying afterall


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 8, 2011)

What's going on in here!!??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's going on in here!!??




Nuttin'


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin'


Guess I waited too late to poke my head in the door!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Guess I waited too late to poke my head in the door!!




I don't know...maybe not


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know...maybe not


Anybody ever hear from Quack??...........Just wondering if Mrs. Dawn wrapped him up with fishing line, and throwed him overboard with the boat anchor??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Anybody ever hear from Quack??...........Just wondering if Mrs. Dawn wrapped him up with fishing line, and throwed him overboard with the boat anchor??



They were catching some nice ones early.   Quack said he did, but we know it was all Mrs Dawn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Anybody ever hear from Quack??...........Just wondering if Mrs. Dawn wrapped him up with fishing line, and throwed him overboard with the boat anchor??



Quack caught a 7lber and Ms. Dawn caught a 5lber. Sounded like a good day on the gaytor pond.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack caught a 7lber and Ms. Dawn caught a 5lber. Sounded like a good day on the gaytor pond.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



Of course, knowing Quack, Ms Dawn prolly caught both of them and let him claim one to save dignity...LOL


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Of course, knowing Quack, Ms Dawn prolly caught both of them and let him claim one to save dignity...LOL




She probably let him reel it in


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They were catching some nice ones early.   Quack said he did, but we know it was all Mrs Dawn.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack caught a 7lber and Ms. Dawn caught a 5lber. Sounded like a good day on the gaytor pond.


Are you sure he didn't transpose those numbers??............You know we are talking about quack here!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Are you sure he didn't transpose those numbers??............You know we are talking about quack here!!



Well, he was holding the fish in both pics. But he wasn't wearing his cheeken mask, so who knows?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

slip said:


> hows yall doin?
> 
> 
> flossie came home today and has slept most of the day...but been her happy tail-waggin self when she's awake, i got a ear infection and small hole in my ear or something....cant hear crap on my left side.


 Glad Flossie is doing good, she'll be even better tomorrow............. hope you are too, 2 things ya don't mess with on me, ears & eyes........... ok & teeth........... yeah, I'ma wuss, gimme pain pills!  Hope you get over it quick, Moppett!!
Re-run of last night, left over fried pork chops, lacy fried cornbread & fresh greens................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, he was holding the fish in both pics. But he wasn't wearing his cheeken mask, so who knows?


He told me Dawn wouldn't touch them, I gotta have a talk wit dat gurl, I swaunee!! (IF that is the truff!!)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Glad Flossie is doing good, she'll be even better tomorrow............. hope you are too, 2 things ya don't mess with on me, ears & eyes........... ok & teeth........... yeah, I'ma wuss, gimme pain pills!  Hope you get over it quick, Moppett!!
> Re-run of last night, left over fried pork chops, lacy fried cornbread & fresh greens................



Liar, I messed wif your ears and you liked it!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Liar, I messed wif your ears and you liked it!!


*that* way is different..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Glad Flossie is doing good, she'll be even better tomorrow............. hope you are too, 2 things ya don't mess with on me, ears & eyes........... ok & teeth........... yeah, I'ma wuss, gimme pain pills!  Hope you get over it quick, Moppett!!
> Re-run of last night, left over fried pork chops, lacy fried cornbread & fresh greens................



The dreaded eye, ear, and toofus ache!!! Any of those will put you down quick if they are bad.


 Hi there....


----------



## Jranger (Mar 8, 2011)

Evening folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *that* way is different..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2011)

My puter is slooowww tonight....gonna shut it down.

Catch y'all later!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> My puter is slooowww tonight....gonna shut it down.
> 
> Catch y'all later!!!



Later Jeff.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> The dreaded eye, ear, and toofus ache!!! Any of those will put you down quick if they are bad.
> 
> 
> Hi there....


Tell me 'bout it!



Jranger said:


> Evening folks


Hiya darlin'!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


>






Jeff C. said:


> My puter is slooowww tonight....gonna shut it down.
> 
> Catch y'all later!!!


Nite, Chief.............. I'm gonna go eat now, catch ya'lll either later or tomorrow!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Tell me 'bout it!
> 
> 
> Hiya darlin'!!
> ...



Later shuggums. I'll send you a pic tomorrow..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well got another 2 dozen sniper jigs tied with the heads i posted earlier. I have no idea why white marabou, krystal flash, and a snipe( or grizzly hackle) feather works, but it's been my go to jig for about 8 years now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well got another 2 dozen sniper jigs tied with the heads i posted earlier. I have no idea why white marabou, krystal flash, and a snipe( or grizzly hackle) feather works, but it's been my go to jig for about 8 years now.



Useless without pics.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, he was holding the fish in both pics. But he wasn't wearing his cheeken mask, so who knows?


Who knows??......Good night folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Useless without pics.



gimme a minute.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Later shuggums. I'll send you a pic tomorrow..






rhbama3 said:


> Well got another 2 dozen sniper jigs tied with the heads i posted earlier. I have no idea why white marabou, krystal flash, and a snipe( or grizzly hackle) feather works, but it's been my go to jig for about 8 years now.


 why can't you just Speak English?!?!?!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Useless without pics.


That'd help too!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Who knows??......Good night folks!!


Meeee too, nite Ruttster!


rhbama3 said:


> gimme a minute.....


too late, I'm outta here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2011)

okay, here ya go, MC:
This is tied with a snipe feather but a heavy barred grizzly hackle will work too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> why can't you just Speak English?!?!?!
> 
> 
> That'd help too!
> ...



Sorry, Keebs.
Just a little fish talk.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, here ya go, MC:
> This is tied with a snipe feather but a heavy barred grizzly hackle will work too.



Nice looking Jigs there Robert!      I can see the infatuation of using surgical forceps now!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2011)

It is hump day and the only way to get to the downhill side is start climbing but first


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is hump day and the only way to get to the downhill side is start climbing but first



Morning to ya....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning to ya....



and a good one back to you.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and a good one back to you.



Thank you sir....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2011)

b'fast eaten and second pot of coffee disappearing.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 9, 2011)

Work, work, work, work, work, oh and work.


Yall has a gudun


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Work, work, work, work, work, oh and work.
> 
> 
> Yall has a gudun



Yeap a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and work in my near future too.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Work, work, work, work, work, oh and work.
> 
> 
> Yall has a gudun





gobbleinwoods said:


> Yeap a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been here for a while....work that is....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 9, 2011)

I thought the rain wasn't supposed to show up till tomorrow 

Mornin Folks


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 9, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I thought the rain wasn't supposed to show up till tomorrow
> 
> Mornin Folks



morning Snowy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I thought the rain wasn't supposed to show up till tomorrow
> 
> Mornin Folks



Are yur cheeken's swimmin yet?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Work, work, work, work, work, oh and work.
> 
> 
> Yall has a gudun


 No school??  Just work????



gobbleinwoods said:


> Yeap a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mernin!



SnowHunter said:


> I thought the rain wasn't supposed to show up till tomorrow
> 
> Mornin Folks


I thought about you when I looked at the radar this morning!



jmfauver said:


> morning Snowy


Mornin' Mike!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are yur cheeken's swimmin yet?


Mornin Shuggums!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Shuggums!



Mernin' Keebums..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' Keebums..


How ruff it gonna get IMBY???



jsullivan03 said:


>


 CUTE!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

New computer is HERE, well, not Here, but almost here, gonna get ready for it!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How ruff it gonna get IMBY???
> 
> :



How rough you want it?


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No school??  Just work????
> 
> 
> Mernin!
> ...



Morning 



Keebs said:


> New computer is HERE, well, not Here, but almost here, gonna get ready for it!!



I just got 2 new ones...and I finally broke down and installed wireless


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How rough you want it?






jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> I just got 2 new ones...and I finally broke down and installed wireless


with all the wires running through my office we NEED to go wireless!!  But I'll wait until we get the new building & hit them up for that then!


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 9, 2011)

Mornin ladies and gents!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> with all the wires running through my office we NEED to go wireless!!  But I'll wait until we get the new building & hit them up for that then!



Now that I have it and it is imposable for someone to get in I am kicking myself for not going to it sooner



deerehauler said:


> Mornin ladies and gents!




Morning


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Mornin ladies and gents!


 Hiya Slim!!



jmfauver said:


> Now that I have it and it is imposable for someone to get in I am kicking myself for not going to it sooner
> Morning


I bet........ I hope between now & then I can get more "training" and be able to set up a better *set up* when we get built & moved......... I have a couple/three years to study!


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning


Morniong JMF



Keebs said:


> Hiya Slim!!
> 
> 
> p



Hey Keebs!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Sassy is in the house!  Hey girl, any good news yet?!?!

HEEYYYYYY LEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!  I see you too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

come on in FFFFFFF. You got poodle hair today from the rain??


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 9, 2011)

Mornin' awl yawl!

The TV weather people are wettin' their pants - they love it when things get "tornadic!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Mornin' awl yawl!
> 
> The TV weather people are wettin' their pants - they love it when things get "tornadic!"



Where's it tornadic??? Not on my radar.........yet.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Mornin' awl yawl!
> 
> The TV weather people are wettin' their pants - they love it when things get "tornadic!"


Hiya Dave!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's it tornadic??? Not on my radar.........yet.


 We got warnings going off already!!!!!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 9, 2011)

Mornin' folks...
Pouring here


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 9, 2011)

Hay.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Dave!!
> 
> 
> We got warnings going off already!!!!!!



That's hillarious. You don't worry none Shuggums. I'll tell ya when you need to crawl in a hole.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hay.



What's up Apple Pie?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin' folks...
> Pouring here






BBQBOSS said:


> Hay.


................. never mind................. Hiya Bossman!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's hillarious. You don't worry none Shuggums. I'll tell ya when you need to crawl in a hole.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ................. never mind................. Hiya Bossman!



Whaaaaa?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's up Apple Pie?



Trying to get over this crud.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whaaaaa?


 nuttin, nuttin.................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Trying to get over this crud.


You got it again?!?!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> come on in FFFFFFF. You got poodle hair today from the rain??



Good Morning.  I was just reading down the last page of this thread, and my phone rang at work!

Keebs... I was given a copy of all three lawyers proposals to the Judge, and now waiting for him to make a ruling.  I have been told to sit back and be patient, because he can take a while before getting back to us.

But, 2 out of 3 of the proposals are looking good.  I'm sure you can guess that HIS attorney's proposal doesn't go in my favor, but his isn't the one that counts.  It's completely up to the Judge now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Trying to get over this crud.



Hate the for you bro'. No fun having that stuff, especially in this weather. Have you tried drowning it in the creek?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Good Morning.  I was just reading down the last page of this thread, and my phone rang at work!
> 
> Keebs... I was given a copy of all three lawyers proposals to the Judge, and now waiting for him to make a ruling.  I have been told to sit back and be patient, because he can take a while before getting back to us.
> 
> But, 2 out of 3 of the proposals are looking good.  I'm sure you can guess that HIS attorney's proposal doesn't go in my favor, but his isn't the one that counts.  It's completely up to the Judge now.



Is the judge waiting to see who will offer him the best golf club or fishin pond rights or what???


----------



## Jranger (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hate the for you bro'. No fun having that stuff, especially in this weather. Have you tried drowning it in the creek?



Works fer me sometimes


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's it tornadic??? Not on my radar.........yet.



4 tornadoes in New Orleans this morning!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Good Morning.  I was just reading down the last page of this thread, and my phone rang at work!
> 
> Keebs... I was given a copy of all three lawyers proposals to the Judge, and now waiting for him to make a ruling.  I have been told to sit back and be patient, because he can take a while before getting back to us.
> 
> But, 2 out of 3 of the proposals are looking good.  I'm sure you can guess that HIS attorney's proposal doesn't go in my favor, but his isn't the one that counts.  It's completely up to the Judge now.


The waiting IS the hard part! 'ing it turns out right for you & the kids!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is the judge waiting to see who will offer him the best golf club or fishin pond rights or what???


Makes ya wonder, don't it?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is the judge waiting to see who will offer him the best golf club or fishin pond rights or what???



Wellllll.... he does golf every Friday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> 4 tornadoes in New Orleans this morning!



Yep, but not here. The cold air damming is too strong. Got some straight line winds with the squall line moving across the middle of the state, but nothing severe. Shifted sites to the Tallahassee radar so I can keep an eye on my SOWEGA peeps.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

Good mornin` folks. Hugh, it is startin` to look boogery down here in Keebs and my stretch of the swamp. Wind is purty strong too.No rain yet, but looks like it`s comin`.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2011)

moanin' fwiends!
 The wind is kickin', the sky is gray, and you can just smell the rain coming. You'd think i was going fishing or somethin'......


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> The waiting IS the hard part! 'ing it turns out right for you & the kids!
> 
> 
> Makes ya wonder, don't it?



Thank you Keebs!  I really have no doubts it's going to go in favor of my kids.  If it doesn't, I will be totally shocked!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` folks. Hugh, it is startin` to look boogery down here in Keebs and my stretch of the swamp. Wind is purty strong too.No rain yet, but looks like it`s comin`.



I got your back bro'.



rhbama3 said:


> moanin' fwiends!
> The wind is kickin', the sky is gray, and you can just smell the rain coming. You'd think i was going fishing or somethin'......



Well, aren't you??


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's it tornadic??? Not on my radar.........yet.



So far,only "watches" in the Gulf area.Headed thisaway at a trot!   Startin' to look real nasty here. If I ever build another house,it will have a "rabbit-hole" to hide in!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, but not here. The cold air damming is too strong. Got some straight line winds with the squall line moving across the middle of the state, but nothing severe. Shifted sites to the Tallahassee radar so I can keep an eye on my SOWEGA peeps.



The rain here just picked up a good bit.  It's really coming down at the moment.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> So far,only "watches" in the Gulf area.Headed thisaway at a trot!   Startin' to look real nasty here. If I ever build another house,it will have a "rabbit-hole" to hide in!



Just pull the brim of your hat down and tuck your chin, it'll be over with real quick like.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, but not here. The cold air damming is too strong. Got some straight line winds with the squall line moving across the middle of the state, but nothing severe. Shifted sites to the Tallahassee radar so I can keep an eye on my SOWEGA peeps.


  I'm jumping radar's too............ thankfully we are between seasons, basketball just finished & softball/baseball hasn't gotten started!



Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` folks. Hugh, it is startin` to look boogery down here in Keebs and my stretch of the swamp. Wind is purty strong too.No rain yet, but looks like it`s comin`.


Gimme a heads up if it hits you hard!



rhbama3 said:


> moanin' fwiends!
> The wind is kickin', the sky is gray, and you can just smell the rain coming. You'd think i was going fishing or somethin'......


 You sure you haven't mentioned fishing in the last little bit?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got your back bro'.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, aren't you??



Not till next week possibly. Did you see the pic of the Sniper jig i posted last night. Guess you had already gone to bed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not till next week possibly. Did you see the pic of the Sniper jig i posted last night. Guess you had already gone to bed.



Nope, I'll go back and look it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2011)

Mornin' All.....

Grrrrr....I hate doing taxes!!!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is the judge waiting to see who will offer him the best golf club or fishin pond rights or what???



Triple F, you holdin' out me on some fishin' pond rights?


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 9, 2011)

It's rainin' cats 'n' dawgs here - I just stepped in a _poodle!_


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' All.....
> 
> Grrrrr....I hate doing taxes!!!!


 why ain't you done got them things done?!?!  
 Mornin!



Jranger said:


> Triple F, you holdin' out me on some fishin' pond rights?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 9, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Triple F, you holdin' out me on some fishin' pond rights?



I don't know of any fishin' ponds that you probably don't already know about.  A fisher, I am not.  Heck, I am not even an outdoors person.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 9, 2011)

Correction- I love being outdoors, laying beside a pool.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

Keebs, you hear me holler, or see my hat go flyin` by, you might want to find a gopher hole. Make sure they ain`t a varmint in it!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, you hear me holler, or see my hat go flyin` by, you might want to find a gopher hole. Make sure they ain`t a varmint in it!


I'll go get the net ready to catch ya as ya fly by!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I don't know of any fishin' ponds that you probably don't already know about.  A fisher, I am not.  Heck, I am not even an outdoors person.




You better become one real quick. We'll be cookin in dutch ovens in a big kinda way at the end of May.

Hey SOWEGA folks. Here's the upper level rotation over near Andelusia Alabama. I don't get worried when I have to go to rad.vel.II to see rotation. When I pick it up on rad.vel.I, then you got something to worry about. I'll be watching it as it heads your way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> why ain't you done got them things done?!?!
> Mornin!



Skeered I'm gonna OWE them


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Skeered I'm gonna OWE them


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Skeered I'm gonna OWE them



Me too, that's why I'm draggin my feet..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel.... we will have to see about that.  

Just had the first big clap of thunder!


----------



## baldfish (Mar 9, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I don't know of any fishin' ponds that you probably don't already know about.  A fisher, I am not.  Heck, I am not even an outdoors person.



Hmmmmm



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too, that's why I'm draggin my feet..



I'm gettin money
oh and mornin folks


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too, that's why I'm draggin my feet..






baldfish said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> I'm gettin money
> oh and mornin folks


I done got & SPENT money! (but also saved!)
Oh, mornin' Charlieee!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 9, 2011)

Mornin folks.

Strong storm line coming thru Atlanta now...


----------



## baldfish (Mar 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I done got & SPENT money! (but also saved!)
> Oh, mornin' Charlieee!!



moanin Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 9, 2011)

Morning yall drive by!!!!!! Bye yall!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> Strong storm line coming thru Atlanta now...



but not severe... just a good soakin, not even any ligtnin to speak of in em.

Now them folks in SE AL got their hands full right now. And school is in session. I hate it when it happens that way. Poor Abbeville AL. has had their fair share of this stuff over the last few years.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning yall drive by!!!!!! Bye yall!!!!!!!!!!


 slow down er'y chance ya git!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too, that's why I'm draggin my feet..



Perzactly...they ain't gettin it til the last second



baldfish said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin' Baldy!!! 



StriperAddict said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> Strong storm line coming thru Atlanta now...





Just hit here!!!! Whewww, made it back from lettin the dogs out just in time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey Nick, Keebs and Wobbert!!
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5848828&postcount=144


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nick, Keebs and Wobbert!!
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5848828&postcount=144


 standing by!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 9, 2011)

I am here they are keeping me busy today.  Adds to the check, but cuts into the play time.

Hello everybody.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nick, Keebs and Wobbert!!
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5848828&postcount=144



great. Juuuuusssssssst great. 
I just got the roof fixed last week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nick, Keebs and Wobbert!!
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5848828&postcount=144




Whoaaa!! Some very Heavy rain here.....



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am here they are keeping me busy today.  Adds to the check, but cuts into the play time.
> 
> Hello everybody.



Mornin' daddytripod!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am here they are keeping me busy today.  Adds to the check, but cuts into the play time.
> 
> Hello everybody.


How awsomeaussiedaddy!



rhbama3 said:


> great. Juuuuusssssssst great.
> I just got the roof fixed last week.


 It's fixed!! No leaks!!  hope it don't mess it up somewhere ELSE!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 9, 2011)

Wadayasay AJ


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 9, 2011)

Everybody still OK? Nobody woke up with a dead witch under the house?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Skeered I'm gonna OWE them





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too, that's why I'm draggin my feet..



X3... .  I alway owe them.  Part of being in commissioned sales I suppose.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> X3... .  I alway owe them.  Part of being in commissioned sales I suppose.




Yep.....I'm freelance/self employed, about half of mine is 1099. I don't pay quarterly, like I should.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....I'm freelance/self employed, about half of mine is 1099. I don't pay quarterly, like I should.



Neither do I. Main reason is I don't want to pay estimated money to them to hold for me interest free. I'd rather pay the penalty if it works out as a good year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> X3... .  I alway owe them.  Part of being in commissioned sales I suppose.



We just finished an epic battle with the IRS. It took a cajun accountant, a congressman, and a Taxpayer Consumer Advocacy group to finally get them to see the error of their ways.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Neither do I. Main reason is I don't want to pay estimated money to them to hold for me interest free. I'd rather pay the penalty if it works out as a good year.




 In a NUTSHELL


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nick, Keebs and Wobbert!!
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5848828&postcount=144





Rough!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Rough!!



In about 1 1/2 hours it's gonna be in your backyard, if not sooner.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In about 1 1/2 hours it's gonna be in your backyard, if not sooner.






I`m walkin` out and lookin` to the west a good bit. It ain`t lookin` to good around here right now!

All the chickens done got in one little wad. I could kill ever one of em with one load of 8 shot!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m walkin` out and lookin` to the west a good bit. It ain`t lookin` to good around here right now!
> 
> All the chickens done got in one little wad. I could kill ever one of em with one load of 8 shot!



Here's what's comin at you. All those pretty colored squares are lightning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow!! It won`t be long either!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 9, 2011)

Noah called,  He is picking up lunch anybody need anything?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know which is worse....doing taxes OR cleaning floors


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Noah called,  He picking up lunch anybody need anything?




Somethin' bouyant!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Noah called,  He is picking up lunch anybody need anything?


extra chickens!



Jeff C. said:


> Somethin' bouyant!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

It's prolly best that Robert doesn't see the map I just posted in the weather thread..


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's prolly best that Robert doesn't see the map I just posted in the weather thread..





No hail here yet, Hugh, but it just dead still, and the rain stopped. Eerie...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> extra chickens!




Maybe some beans...it'll give us extra propellant if needed


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> No hail here yet, Hugh, but it just dead still, and the rain stopped. Eerie...


wind picking up...........



Jeff C. said:


> Maybe some beans...it'll give us extra propellant if needed


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Somethin' bouyant!!!


PDF all around


Keebs said:


> extra chickens!


Fries and a drink.




Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's prolly best that Robert doesn't see the map I just posted in the weather thread..



He had enough this weekend, he does not need any more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2011)

Latest tip from our resident Financial Advisor: Grow Coconuts


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Latest tip from our resident Financial Advisor: Grow Coconuts


Coconuts, huh??  Dat boy may be onto something!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 9, 2011)

I like coconuts


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Latest tip from our resident Financial Advisor: Grow Coconuts



That is a great idea.  The multi purpose fruit.   So many uses.   Coin banks,  drinking cups,  the little carved monkey dudes, cooking etc.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coconut

I am calling Quack in on this one.  We can start at the plantation.  Work all day growing coconuts. Live in the Luvshak. 


We need a sales manager.  Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fitfabandfree (Mar 9, 2011)

The wind keeps slinging my office door open and into the bushes.  It's crazy.  But the rain is letting up finally.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

Had some of the soffit torn off the front of the house, but we still here, and kickin`.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That is a great idea.  The multi purpose fruit.   So many uses.   Coin banks,  drinking cups,  the little carved monkey dudes, cooking etc.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coconut
> 
> ...


 I nominate, Hankus & Hogtrap, them two can talk a blue streak, sell stuff & the folks wouldn't even know they'd bought anything until after the fact!



fitfabandfree said:


> The wind keeps slinging my office door open and into the bushes.  It's crazy.  But the rain is letting up finally.


 bungee cords........ 

POURING HERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Had some of the _*soffit *_torn off the front of the house, but we still here, and kickin`.


Is that a fancy way of saying "facing"???


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 9, 2011)

Afternoon everyone...hope ya all got your floaties on!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everyone...hope ya all got your floaties on!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Coconuts, huh??  Dat boy may be onto something!





Jranger said:


> I like coconuts





threeleggedpigmy said:


> That is a great idea.  The multi purpose fruit.   So many uses.   Coin banks,  drinking cups,  the little carved monkey dudes, cooking etc.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coconut
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> I nominate, Hankus & Hogtrap, them two can talk a blue streak, sell stuff & the folks wouldn't even know they'd bought anything until after the fact!
> 
> 
> bungee cords........
> ...








Nicodemus said:


> Had some of the soffit torn off the front of the house, but we still here, and kickin`.




Dang Nic....must have had some good wind!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everyone...hope ya all got your floaties on!



Batteries fully charged on da boat!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang Nic....must have had some good wind!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Batteries fully charged on da boat!!!



Got a gigantic dual purpose deep cycle battery (larger than the battery box will fit) and it's fully charged for the pop-up in case it decides on floating away.     I'm ready with the genny also!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Had some of the soffit torn off the front of the house, but we still here, and kickin`.



Just imagine if it had been a bad storm...


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are yur cheeken's swimmin yet?





Keebs said:


> No school??  Just work????
> 
> 
> Mernin!
> ...


Basement still leaks 

Think we're gonna float away, house n all 

calf born in the middle of a bad snookery part of the rain, tough lil booger 

Nother got abandoned, poor guy, soaked cold and 1/2 alive  I despise first calf heifers 




Hope yall stay above water! Back to work for me


----------



## Otis (Mar 9, 2011)

Listening to yall reminds me of a the "drought" a few years ago...yall still wanting it to rain?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Otis said:


> Listening to yall reminds me of a the "drought" a few years ago...yall still wanting it to rain?



the heck with all that talk, why aren't you using your nextdoor neighbor's pool??


----------



## Otis (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> the heck with all that talk, why aren't you using your nextdoor neighbor's pool??


 


No word on my offer yet. Thinking either I get an answer from the seller by 6 today or my realitor gets the boot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Otis said:


> No word on my offer yet. Thinking either I get an answer from the seller by 6 today or my realitor gets the boot.



They're mulling it over, gonna hit you back at splitting the difference.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Pretty heavy rain!!!*

Rained here pretty hard as well!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 9, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Rained here pretty hard as well!!!




looks like you found a time machine too, cuz dem tree's are awful green.


----------



## Otis (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They're mulling it over, gonna hit you back at splitting the difference.


 


they have had my offer for about 24 hrs...it is 1:55 here, at 6:00 they will be looking for another offer cause mine will be withdrawn




boneboy96 said:


> Rained here pretty hard as well!!!


 


sissy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

slip said:


> looks like you found a time machine too, cuz dem tree's are awful green.



How dare you!!!! Bob would never fudge the truth just a teenie weenie bit..


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry...wrong pic!  That was earlier last summer up in Helen!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 9, 2011)

slip said:


> looks like you found a time machine too, cuz dem tree's are awful green.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> How dare you!!!! Bob would never fudge the truth just a teenie weenie bit..



  Note to self...myself, not Self/Otis/PM/self...  Consider cancallation of the Junior Mod in Training program, aka JaMIT!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Basement still leaks
> 
> Think we're gonna float away, house n all
> 
> ...


 Aaaawwwww............. Stay dry as best ya can, Sista!!



slip said:


> looks like you found a time machine too, cuz dem tree's are awful green.


 Go Moppett, Go Moppett, Go Mo........



boneboy96 said:


> Note to self...myself, not Self/Otis/PM/self...  Consider cancallation of the Junior Mod in Training program, aka JaMIT!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemens, it is forevermore rainin` here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ladies and gentlemens, it is forevermore rainin` here.



Is da' cheeken's treadin' water yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just got home. Pouring rain and quite a few small limbs down in the yards and streets around here.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nothing coming down currently in Roswell/Alpharetta.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Nothing coming down currently in Roswell/Alpharetta.



according to the messican weather radar, we are about halfway thru this rainfall. Not much wind or lightning, but hearing rumbles of thunder.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is da' cheeken's treadin' water yet?





They need web foots.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> according to the messican weather radar, we are about halfway thru this rainfall. Not much wind or lightning, but hearing rumbles of thunder.





Nicodemus said:


> They need web foots.



Just be glad y'all aren't over towards Brunswick. They got some serious trouble headed their way.

Now I'm watchin a second line moving from west bama this way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2011)

Had one torrential downpour, then light rain for the rest of the precipitation. Good thing too, the initial downpour was a gully washer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just be glad y'all aren't over towards Brunswick. They got some serious trouble headed their way.
> 
> Now I'm watchin a second line moving from west bama this way.





Just glancin` at the gauge, looks like close to 2 inches so far.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 9, 2011)

Quiet in here again toni8ght.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 9, 2011)

Howdy Chuck. Ya`ll get a lot of rain down at tornado alley?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2011)

Dark when I got home so I haven't checked the gauge.  But there is standing chocolate milk in all the fields and the creek is more like a stream going on riverlet.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like we had about three inches. 

How yall is ?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Chuck. Ya`ll get a lot of rain down at tornado alley?



Sup there Nic!
Really not too much....Been steady, but after the "blast" about 2.....not too bad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Looks like we had about three inches.
> 
> How yall is ?



Got a call that i need to head back to da Big House but hope to eat supper first.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 9, 2011)

Oohhhh Quackpot???
 I see you!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a call that i need to head back to da Big House but hope to eat supper first.



Job security, Turkey man!
Hope it's an easy case for ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> His last post was a 1:05 it takes about a 30 min drive to get to the farm......Add at least a stop at the beer store on the way
> 
> He prolly got started fis..........Errr ummmm untangling lines, and getting lures unhung from the bushes about 2:00
> 
> Give him a little more time!!




You nailed it brother!!




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Anybody ever hear from Quack??...........Just wondering if Mrs. Dawn wrapped him up with fishing line, and throwed him overboard with the boat anchor??




Everything but . . .




threeleggedpigmy said:


> They were catching some nice ones early.   Quack said he did, but we know it was all Mrs Dawn.









Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack caught a 7lber and Ms. Dawn caught a 5lber. Sounded like a good day on the gaytor pond.









Keebs said:


> He told me Dawn wouldn't touch them, I gotta have a talk wit dat gurl, I swaunee!! (IF that is the truff!!)




Dat'z da trooth, she won't touch a fish, unless it's golden brown , fileted, and fried!!!




chuckb7718 said:


> Oohhhh Quackpot???
> I see you!



Hiya Chuckiepoo!!




Okay, I spent the day yesterday watching (ducking) Dawn fish.  She got hung in EVERY tree, bush, stick up, stump, shore line that was "womanly" possible.


Wind blowing about 20mph with me "trying" to run the trolling motor and dodge her casting.  She was complaining that I had caught 10 and she only 1, I told her if she was to keep her plug in the water vs everything else, there's a good chance she could actually catch a bass!!

I got lucky on the 7lb 6 oz bass, and she's hollering "I'm hung again"  I looked at her line and say " Baby your line is moving you gotta a fish!!  Bout that time a nice 5 lber jumps right beside the boat and she goes to screaming!!


A very rewarding and stress free day for me . . .


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 9, 2011)

somebody Stopme........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You nailed it brother!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You read that.


Bitteroot said:


> somebody Stopme........


we are having to much fun, why?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You nailed it brother!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm taking mine down to Florida next week and hopefully going offshore.  No shoreline or trees for her to get hung in  .  Only thing I gotta worry about is her and all my poles staying in the boat.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay, rain I don't mind....

It's the driving up in my driveway and having to get out IN THE VIOLENT MONSOON to move flower pots and 5 gallon buckets, bait buckets and gardening tools out of the way so I can park that just really irks my last nerve.  

I'll keep the rain but yall can have these high winds.  





HI


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, rain I don't mind....
> 
> It's the driving up in my driveway and having to get out IN THE VIOLENT MONSOON to move flower pots and 5 gallon buckets, bait buckets and gardening tools out of the way so I can park that just really irks my last nerve.
> 
> ...



Hi, Ms. Windy...


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 9, 2011)

violent moonshine......?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi, Ms. Windy...



Good evening Weatheradonis.   





Bitteroot said:


> violent moonshine......?



Gerg... uhh.... 

Oh nevermind.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey Quackers, Hey Chuckypoo 

 


Where's Keebs? I got yarn for her viewing pleasure.


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 9, 2011)

Is this the drivler?  If not please forgive me and point me in the right direction.  I thought it was over here -------------------------------->


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> somebody Stopme........



stopyou.......I was going to offer encouragement.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 9, 2011)

anyone stay dry today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> anyone stay dry today?



I did...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> violent moonshine......?



You rang?? 



turtlebug said:


> Good evening Weatheradonis.
> :


Weather dentist,,,,,,,,who? huh? what??



deermeat270 said:


> Is this the drivler?  If not please forgive me and point me in the right direction.  I thought it was over here -------------------------------->



As long as you have a fine appreciation for 40 Creek Canadian Whiskey.



SnowHunter said:


> anyone stay dry today?



I did!!! I did!!!
Sorry bout your exploits in cow birthin today Sis.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 9, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> anyone stay dry today?



Office life sux, but it dry. 

Courtney ask how the baby cow born in  the rain is doing?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 9, 2011)

Hay girls.... And boys.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Job security, Turkey man!
> Hope it's an easy case for ya!


Chuckiepooo!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> You read that.
> 
> we are having to much fun, why?


 Hai



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi, Ms. Windy...


Hewroweatherman!


turtlebug said:


> Hey Quackers, Hey Chuckypoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here I is!!


deermeat270 said:


> Is this the drivler?  If not please forgive me and point me in the right direction.  I thought it was over here -------------------------------->


<-----------------we moved it over there<-------------sorry, thought you got the memo.............


gobbleinwoods said:


> stopyou.......I was going to offer encouragement.


 you would!


SnowHunter said:


> anyone stay dry today?


I did, until I fed the horses.............. pond is running over 
Evenin Folks!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hay girls.... And boys.


 Feeling better?


----------



## deermeat270 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tips...anyone seen the drivler?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Feeling better?



Kinda, sorta, but not really.  I think i need to eat some pork.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Quackers, Hey Chuckypoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Auntie Tbug.


deermeat270 said:


> Is this the drivler?  If not please forgive me and point me in the right direction.  I thought it was over here -------------------------------->


Your in the creek now. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> stopyou.......I was going to offer encouragement.


Give him something to wet his whistle.


Jeff C. said:


> I did...


Hello jeffery.


BBQBOSS said:


> Hay girls.... And boys.


About time you showed up.


Keebs said:


> Feeling better?


Auntie Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Thanks for the tips...anyone seen the drivler?






Hey..it's right over there  <------------>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 9, 2011)

That, or a big ol tater.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Kinda, sorta, but not really.  I think i need to eat some pork.






threeleggedpigmy said:


> What up Auntie Tbug.
> 
> Your in the creek now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hay girls.... And boys.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> What up Auntie Tbug.
> 
> Your in the creek now.
> 
> ...




Sup Boss and Awesomeaussie!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I did...


 Hi DryShmoo 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I did!!! I did!!!
> Sorry bout your exploits in cow birthin today Sis.


Thanks Bro, but it weren't all bad.. everyone survived  All doin well as of nightfall, even the bottle baby, who's snoozing by the woodstove (easier then sloshing my way to the barn!) I just wish I knew who his mama was... I'd give her a tongue lashin, then get her up n milk her out.. cuz milk replacer is $$$ good grief! 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Office life sux, but it dry.
> 
> Courtney ask how the baby cow born in  the rain is doing?


yeah yeah  

All calves are doin well! The one born in the rain is a bit wet, but Mama is takin care of it, for now  

The one in my avatar is the little silver bottle calf



Keebs said:


> I did, until I fed the horses.............. pond is running over
> Evenin Folks!



 

Yay! Hopefully the pond keeps some water in


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2011)

okay, back from my callback to da Big House. Wha'd i miss?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, back from my callback to da Big House. Wha'd i miss?



supper?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> supper?



Naw, i got that in before i left. 
What to do? Jigs or wait on Justified?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I spent the day yesterday watching (ducking) Dawn fish.  She got hung in EVERY tree, bush, stick up, stump, shore line that was "womanly" possible.
> 
> 
> Wind blowing about 20mph with me "trying" to run the trolling motor and dodge her casting.  She was complaining that I had caught 10 and she only 1, I told her if she was to keep her plug in the water vs everything else, there's a good chance she could actually catch a bass!!
> ...


Okay so you had a bad day untangling Your Hawt wife's fishingline, and ducking the fishing lures!!..........It still beats a rainy  day in the chalk mines!!



Bitteroot said:


> somebody Stopme........


Why???.......You seem to be doing fine on your own!!



SnowHunter said:


> anyone stay dry today?


Mostly!!



Keebs said:


> Hai
> 
> 
> Evenin Folks!


Karate!!

Evening Darlin!!



rhbama3 said:


> okay, back from my callback to da Big House. Wha'd i miss?


Same as me!!.......too much!!


----------



## Otis (Mar 9, 2011)

So...there I was...fishing I suppose...at least that is what I was told...didn't catch anything....but I hear others did...glad I didn't...I heard thier catch is forever....I'll just stick with my coffee, fishing is dangerous these days

-9 March 2011 Blog of Self!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## jmfauver (Mar 10, 2011)

morning folks....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2011)

morning jm


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm



Morning Mike, morning Gobbleinwoods!  Oh and anyone else that I can't/didn't see.   This is my Friday!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm



Morning



boneboy96 said:


> Morning Mike, morning Gobbleinwoods!  Oh and anyone else that I can't/didn't see.   This is my Friday!



Morning BB....Just think 2 more days until your Monday!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning Mike, morning Gobbleinwoods!  Oh and anyone else that I can't/didn't see.   This is my Friday!





jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> Morning BB....Just think 2 more days until your Monday!!!!



Thanks bone.

and jm it is my Friday this week also.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thanks bone.
> 
> and jm it is my Friday this week also.



A lot of folks here work 4 10's wish I could...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> A lot of folks here work 4 10's wish I could...



well I am just not working tomorrow as I am going to play golf to avoid the weekend crowds.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 10, 2011)

Mornin Folks  Up n at em! 

Calf survived the night, yay! 

6 new fuzzy butts this mornin too  

Hope yall are doin well!!! Try and stay dry today!!! Cuz I know, I won't


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2011)

Yawn, skretch, skratch, belch, poot . . .





G'morning ya'll !!!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks  Up n at em!
> 
> Calf survived the night, yay!
> 
> ...



Morning Snowy Good to hear...



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, skretch, skratch, belch, poot . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go back to bed.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Snowy Good to hear...
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to bed.....





Can't, gotta work all day . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Snowy Good to hear...
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to bed.....


Mornin Mike  Thanks!  Now if he'd just take the bottle.. this dropper syringe feeding is gettin old  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't, gotta work all day . . .


Me too! You can come help   bring da rain gear!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks  Up n at em!
> 
> Calf survived the night, yay!
> 
> ...


Good morning


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, skretch, skratch, belch, poot . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning uncle creepy


jmfauver said:


> Morning Snowy Good to hear...
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to bed.....



Morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike  Thanks!  Now if he'd just take the bottle.. this dropper syringe feeding is gettin old



Hate to say it Snowy, but nature knows better than we do sometimes, actually most of the time. We had a ktten (and the mom) born to a litter and we kept the one that the mom pushed out of the litter and nursed it back to the point that the mother would care for it again. That kitten grew up to eventually have diabetes and cost us untold dollars in care until it finally died last year. That cost for caring for the cat was spread out over about 5 years.

Nature has a way of knowing if a baby isn't right and culls them at birth. As human's that thought process isn't programmed into our gene's as a survival trait. Nature isn't so kind.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 10, 2011)

Mornin' drive by....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

Mornin' quickie....headin to the Ortho to let them look at MRI results of knee.

How y'all is, this Thursday morn???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 10, 2011)

Who needs a spankin this monin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Who needs a spankin this monin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Who needs a spankin this monin?



I'll pass


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 10, 2011)

Yawn, morning folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I knew you would beat me to it, so.....



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yawn, morning folks.




Mornin AJ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

Alrighty...headin out. BBL....I see ya Keebsy


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning Mike, morning Gobbleinwoods!  Oh and anyone else that I can't/didn't see.   This is my Friday!






jmfauver said:


> Morning
> Morning BB....Just think 2 more days until your Monday!!!!






gobbleinwoods said:


> well I am just not working tomorrow as I am going to play golf to avoid the weekend crowds.


FOOOOORE!!!!!!!!!!



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks  Up n at em!
> 
> Calf survived the night, yay!
> 
> ...






Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't, gotta work all day . . .






mudracing101 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Morning uncle creepy
> 
> ...





jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' drive by....





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' quickie....headin to the Ortho to let them look at MRI results of knee.
> 
> How y'all is, this Thursday morn???





BBQBOSS said:


> Who needs a spankin this monin?


*Someone's* feeling better it seems!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yawn, morning folks.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Alrighty...headin out. BBL....I see ya Keebsy


 just getting caught up, lemme hear from ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> just getting caught up, lemme hear from ya!




Mornin Keebums. Incoming..


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Incoming..


Duck!


Hey Miguel, and other doodz and doodetez


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Keebums. Incoming..


Mornin Shuggums............. got it, replied to it &


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Duck!
> 
> 
> Hey Miguel, and other doodz and doodetez



Mornin Walt. Isn't it about time for another bait run?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Duck!


Tape!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 10, 2011)

Morning folks


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks


 Mernin!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> FOOOOORE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fever broke about midnight.  woke up in a pool of sweat. Pillows all wet and nasty.  Cleaned up, put some towels on the bed and got about 5 hours of good sleep.   Feel lots better today.  Now if i can get rid of the chest stuff i will be good to go.  No more sinus pressure at least.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Keebs, your avatar is freaking me out,


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Fever broke about midnight.  woke up in a pool of sweat. Pillows all wet and nasty.  Cleaned up, put some towels on the bed and got about 5 hours of good sleep.   Feel lots better today.  Now if i can get rid of the chest stuff i will be good to go.  No more sinus pressure at least.


Good Deal!
Sinus pressure will return when the pecan tree's start blooming.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Fever broke about midnight.  woke up in a pool of sweat. Pillows all wet and nasty.  Cleaned up, put some towels on the bed and got about 5 hours of good sleep.   Feel lots better today.  Now if i can get rid of the chest stuff i will be good to go.  No more sinus pressure at least.



morning boss


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, your avatar is freaking me out,


 nifty little thing, ain't it?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> nifty little thing, ain't it?!?!



No not at all


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> No not at all


Oh come'on, watch it for a bit......... come'on, watch it reaallll close now......... watch it, watch it..............


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 10, 2011)

Good mornin`. Ya`ll be on your best behaviour today....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`. Ya`ll be on your best behaviour today....


why today???


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 10, 2011)

How to keep folks in suspense.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> How to keep folks in suspense.....


You sly fox you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Fever broke about midnight.  woke up in a pool of sweat. Pillows all wet and nasty.  Cleaned up, put some towels on the bed and got about 5 hours of good sleep.   Feel lots better today.  Now if i can get rid of the chest stuff i will be good to go.  No more sinus pressure at least.



Good deal Matty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

Torn medial meniscus


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Torn medial meniscus


And you do what for it??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Torn medial meniscus



So when are they gonna cut you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And you do what for it??



Arthroscopic surgery...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> So when are they gonna cut you?




Not sure just yet....I asked them to get with my insurance and let me know what my portion will cost out of pocket.

Depending on the severity(scope will tell), best case scenario-a week long recovery, worst case scenario-3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Arthroscopic surgery...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to also contact your insurance provider and ask these same questions. Doctors offices aren't always completely honest with their patients about these matters.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hate to say it Snowy, but nature knows better than we do sometimes, actually most of the time. We had a ktten (and the mom) born to a litter and we kept the one that the mom pushed out of the litter and nursed it back to the point that the mother would care for it again. That kitten grew up to eventually have diabetes and cost us untold dollars in care until it finally died last year. That cost for caring for the cat was spread out over about 5 years.
> 
> Nature has a way of knowing if a baby isn't right and culls them at birth. As human's that thought process isn't programmed into our gene's as a survival trait. Nature isn't so kind.



Natural Selection. I know it, and live it. But when its from bad mothering theres a difference. Not enough nutrition early on makes a weak calf. I watched this calf walk, nap and stay near its mother for several hours the day it was born, Mama paid it no mind. This is a problem with some first calf heifers (none of these heifers are very smart either) The calf is perky, has bowel movements and walks around. Until it shows me its not willing to fight, I'll just keep doing what I'm doing. At the same time, I have no problem culling if problems arise, infact, I've already had to cull day old chicks. Just a fact of life when animals are involved.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Natural Selection. I know it, and live it. But when its from bad mothering theres a difference. Not enough nutrition early on makes a weak calf. I watched this calf walk, nap and stay near its mother for several hours the day it was born, Mama paid it no mind. This is a problem with some first calf heifers (none of these heifers are very smart either) The calf is perky, has bowel movements and walks around. Until it shows me its not willing to fight, I'll just keep doing what I'm doing. At the same time, I have no problem culling if problems arise, infact, I've already had to cull day old chicks. Just a fact of life when animals are involved.



Gotcha..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Arthroscopic surgery...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk to Nicodemus............ 



SnowHunter said:


> Natural Selection. I know it, and live it. But when its from bad mothering theres a difference. Not enough nutrition early on makes a weak calf. I watched this calf walk, nap and stay near its mother for several hours the day it was born, Mama paid it no mind. This is a problem with some first calf heifers (none of these heifers are very smart either) The calf is perky, has bowel movements and walks around. Until it shows me its not willing to fight, I'll just keep doing what I'm doing. At the same time, I have no problem culling if problems arise, infact, I've already had to cull day old chicks. Just a fact of life when animals are involved.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Arthroscopic surgery...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Get it done now. If it is a "new injury", you shouldn`t have any problems. If it is an 'old injury", you might take longer to heal. Some folks won`t go get something fixed till they just have too. Some injuries that have been carried around for years, end up doin` more damage. Don`t do like I did...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 10, 2011)

Now, ya`ll scuse me while I trot off to therapy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to also contact your insurance provider and ask these same questions. Doctors offices aren't always completely honest with their patients about these matters.




Yes sir....this particular Dr's office was sending me to their facility for the MRI, which was going to cost me out of my HRA $638.00. I called another independent location, and because they had a Dr. at the facility, there was no co-pay, no deductible. Something about how my coverage works


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Get it done now. If it is a "new injury", you shouldn`t have any problems. If it is an 'old injury", you might take longer to heal. Some folks won`t go get something fixed till they just have too. Some injuries that have been carried around for years, end up doin` more damage. Don`t do like I did...



I appreciate it Nic....and hear you loud and clear!! I plan on doing it real soon, but I am gonna have to postpone for a month or so. I've got some work coming up that I just can't miss out on right now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I appreciate it Nic....and hear you loud and clear!! I plan on doing it real soon, but I am gonna have to postpone for a month or so. I've got some work coming up that I just can't miss out on right now.





Just don`t put it off for 32 years, like I did.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Now, ya`ll scuse me while I trot off to therapy.


Good Luck & don't kill no one!!



Nicodemus said:


> Just don`t put it off for 32 years, like I did.


 Lessons learned are lessons learned, no matter how late..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just don`t put it off for 32 years, like I did.




I don't see how you stood it.....now I know why you are so ornery and tough


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 10, 2011)

Morning Jeff an Keebs.


 Stealthers too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't see how you stood it.....now I know why you are so ornery and tough





Onery, yes, not so tough though, just the least little bit scared of doctors.   And a little bit hardheaded and stubborn.  

I better git. I`m fixin` to be at the mercy of one who is tough. For the next hour anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Jeff an Keebs.
> 
> 
> Stealthers too.




Afternoon HT!! Mannn....that Kraftwerk video you posted had my dogs 'FREAKED OUT' 



Nicodemus said:


> Onery, yes, not so tough though, just the least little bit scared of doctors.   And a little bit hardheaded and stubborn.
> 
> I better git. I`m fixin` to be at the mercy of one who is tough. For the next hour anyway.




I know the feelin'...take care Nic!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't see how you stood it.....now I know why you are so ornery and tough






hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Jeff an Keebs.
> 
> 
> Stealthers too.


Hiya Craig!



Nicodemus said:


> And a little bit hardheaded and stubborn.


 so full of truths today!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 10, 2011)

Back after Sezchuan Beef 4 lunch.  If I wasn't working, it would have a cold chaser. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Walt. Isn't it about time for another bait run?


 
Yes it is.  Ninja Dood and I have next Tuesday on the books, what say you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Back after Sezchuan Beef 4 lunch.  If I wasn't working, it would have a cold chaser.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.  Ninja Dood and I have next Tuesday on the books, what say you?



Sounds like a wiener..


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like a wiener..


 
? Never had hot dogs & shooshi...


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotcha..






Keebs said:


> Talk to Nicodemus............






Jeff C. said:


> I appreciate it Nic....and hear you loud and clear!! I plan on doing it real soon, but I am gonna have to postpone for a month or so. I've got some work coming up that I just can't miss out on right now.


Yup, get it done, when you can, soon as ya can 


SUCCESS!!!  Finally got enough down the calf to get it to click, and got him to take the bottle  But not before my chin fell victim  

Ok, back to business as usual


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2011)

OK folks, the DOG III thread is up 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5852875#post5852875


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 10, 2011)

Driveby, howdy err body


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup, get it done, when you can, soon as ya can
> 
> 
> SUCCESS!!!  Finally got enough down the calf to get it to click, and got him to take the bottle  But not before my chin fell victim
> ...


Aaaawww baby cow breaff is da bomb!!



Sirduke said:


> Driveby, howdy err body


Hi!!  did that work that I sent?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Back after Sezchuan Beef 4 lunch.  If I wasn't working, it would have a cold chaser.
> Yes it is.  Ninja Dood and I have next Tuesday on the books, what say you?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like a wiener..





StriperAddict said:


> ? Never had hot dogs & shooshi...


Ninja dood, stripers, MC's, hot dogs, wiener's, shooshi, bait, 
Ya'll suuuure do have some strange language's up Nawth!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawww baby cow breaff is da bomb!!
> :



I don't know. My wife has breath something like that in the mornings..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't know. My wife has breath something like that in the mornings..


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK folks, the DOG III thread is up
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5852875#post5852875


 



Sirduke said:


> Driveby, howdy err body


Hey Duke!!



Keebs said:


> Aaaawww baby cow breaff is da bomb!!


Oh yes, he's takin a nap now, gots a full belly and he's sassified 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't know. My wife has breath something like that in the mornings..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Duke!!
> 
> 
> Oh yes, he's takin a nap now, gots a full belly and he's sassified


Good Deal.......... you got any of the buckets with nipples?  That's how I used to have to feed them, and they could flat put a bruise on a thigh when they "nudged for more" too!!  We didn't have oversized bottle "back in the day"!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal.......... you got any of the buckets with nipples?  That's how I used to have to feed them, and they could flat put a bruise on a thigh when they "nudged for more" too!!  We didn't have oversized bottle "back in the day"!



Lawdy I hope Quack doesn't see this post.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lawdy I hope Quack doesn't see this post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Duke!!
> 
> 
> Oh yes, he's takin a nap now, gots a full belly and he's sassified



WTG snowymommacowshmoo!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal.......... you got any of the buckets with nipples?  That's how I used to have to feed them, and they could flat put a bruise on a thigh when they "nudged for more" too!!  We didn't have oversized bottle "back in the day"!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lawdy I hope Quack doesn't see this post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lawdy I hope Quack doesn't see this post.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Torn medial meniscus



Can ya ride or not?


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal.......... you got any of the buckets with nipples?  That's how I used to have to feed them, and they could flat put a bruise on a thigh when they "nudged for more" too!!  We didn't have oversized bottle "back in the day"!


Well, we gotta bucket contraption made for the goats, this calf will just hafta deal w a regular big bottle... 

And yes.. the nudge    


Jeff C. said:


> WTG snowymommacowshmoo!!!



Thanks JeffieShmoo


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Can ya ride or not?




Heck yeah....*I just can't be wipin out!!*


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh My! What have I driven by.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lawdy I hope Quack doesn't see this post.





jsullivan03 said:


>





RUTTNBUCK said:


>


You boys are AWFUL!!! 


SnowHunter said:


> Well, we gotta bucket contraption made for the goats, this calf will just hafta deal w a regular big bottle...
> 
> And yes.. the nudge
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Oh My! What have I driven by.


The middle school playground!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> The middle school playground!



You are only young once, but you can stay immature indefinitely!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> You are only young once, but you can stay immature indefinitely!


 Growing old is mandatory, Growing UP isn't!!  That's my story & I'm stickin' to it!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Growing old is mandatory, Growing UP isn't!!  That's my story & I'm stickin' to it!!



Story of my life!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck yeah....*I just can't be wipin out!!*



Do ya have Miss Teri's permission to play with me anymore?      I don't want to be a bad influence.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Growing old is mandatory, Growing UP isn't!!  That's my story & I'm stickin' to it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Growing old is mandatory, Growing UP isn't!!  That's my story & I'm stickin' to it!!




See below Ms Keebs....no more spankins from you



boneboy96 said:


> Do ya have Miss Teri's permission to play with me anymore?      I don't want to be a bad influence.




I texted her the next day, after I had found out you had injured your wrist  last time here....and her reply was "what do you expect, two 50 yr old men acting like boys".


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Story of my life!





SnowHunter said:


>


 Kindred Spirits!!!



Jeff C. said:


> See below Ms Keebs....no more spankins from you
> 
> I texted her the next day, after I had found out you had injured your wrist  last time here....and her reply was "what do you expect, two 50 yr old men acting like boys".


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> See below Ms Keebs....no more spankins from you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who was acting?   I was genuinely having fun!       About ready to try out my new wings and see if I can fly!


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi folks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2011)

bye folks , its 5


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Who was acting?   I was genuinely having fun!       About ready to try out my new wings and see if I can fly!




Brang'em 



slip said:


> Hi folks.



Hey slipster...tell the folks Jared and I say hello!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Who was acting?   I was genuinely having fun!       About ready to try out my new wings and see if I can fly!






slip said:


> Hi folks.


Heyyy Moppett!!



mudracing101 said:


> bye folks , its 5


 Nu-uh, it's 4:56!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heyyy Moppett!!
> 
> 
> Nu-uh, it's 4:56!



Lemme catch you for you go!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

close enough................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lemme catch you for you go!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

keebs said:


> close enough................



bye...


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Brang'em
> 
> 
> 
> Hey slipster...tell the folks Jared and I say hello!!!


Will do, and tell him hello from us too.



Keebs said:


> Heyyy Moppett!!
> 
> 
> Nu-uh, it's 4:56!


hey Keebs




Hope yall been doing good.


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 10, 2011)

Afternoon driveby, been a busy day. How everyone is ?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 10, 2011)

Be good folks,  it quitin time.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Be good folks,  it quitin time.



Quitin is not in my vocabulary!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2011)

117 to go!
How ya'll is tonight?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 10, 2011)

It's kinda boring in here tonight!

You 'uns need to wake up some!


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 10, 2011)

It is rather slow tonight. What the Fudge ?

I need someone to give me an idea or two.  What can I do with two GP Medium Army tents with no poles ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> It's kinda boring in here tonight!
> 
> You 'uns need to wake up some!


Hard to get excited about a lean cuisine tv dinner. 


Sirduke said:


> It is rather slow tonight. What the Fudge ?
> 
> I need someone to give me an idea or two.  What can I do with two GP Medium Army tents with no poles ???


Well, material to wrap deer stands and ground blinds comes to mind first.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hard to get excited about a lean cuisine tv dinner.
> 
> 
> What? What's wrong with Lean Cuisine? I'm trying to watch my figure!
> ...





Bet that would really cut down the wind!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Bet that would really cut down the wind!



It might have if i had just stopped with the chicken penne pasta. Wasn't much so i'm heating up some LC spring rolls to go with it.


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2011)

cant wait  for turkey season


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2011)

slip said:


> cant wait  for turkey season



The craving for turkey porn is strong but i REALLY wanna fill the freezer with some fish fillets first. Gonna go scout the birds next week but hope to go fish on the weekend.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 10, 2011)

slip said:


> cant wait  for turkey season



You're always in season....turkey!


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 10, 2011)

Bama, I ain't got that many deer stands. We talking acres of green canvas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Bama, I ain't got that many deer stands. We talking acres of green canvas.



boat cover, tractor cover, or just go to Lowes and buy some electrical conduit to replace the tent poles.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The craving for turkey porn is strong but i REALLY wanna fill the freezer with some fish fillets first. Gonna go scout the birds next week but hope to go fish on the weekend.



You sound like my boy...uh, young man.
I believe he'd throw a line in the Walmart parking lot if it was the only place he could!


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The craving for turkey porn is strong but i REALLY wanna fill the freezer with some fish fillets first. Gonna go scout the birds next week but hope to go fish on the weekend.



i got drawn for all the WMA turkey hunts i wanted (SO LUCKY) so im pretty pumped. i've found on one of the WMA's the turkeys have pretty much been in the same area every year for the last 4 years.

i just hope i can use the knowledge i've gained over the last 3 years turkey hunting to play my cards right and get one.


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> You're always in season....turkey!



heck i wish i were a turkey...then i could talk turkey and kill all my long bearded brethren.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 10, 2011)

slip said:


> heck i wish i were a turkey...then i could talk turkey and kill all my long bearded brethren.



Keep at it Slip.
Only thing I've killed was turkey targets and my shoulder!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nite ya'll.
Gonna go eat a couple burritos and read some Stephen King.

Outta make for some nice dreams!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

Evenin' folks!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' folks!!!



Howdy, Jeff!
You and Jared hit the pond again lately?


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Keep at it Slip.
> Only thing I've killed was turkey targets and my shoulder!



the only turkey i've killed so far was as surprised to see me, as i was him....we pretty much ran into each other.

i guess some people wouldnt be proud of a kill like that because i didnt lure him in with my turkey talk and stealthy skills, but...it was a first and was legal so


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> It's kinda boring in here tonight!
> 
> You 'uns need to wake up some!



 



rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Jeff!
> You and Jared hit the pond again lately?



Not yet Rob, but I seriously considered it today, even with the 30mpg gusts


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2011)

slip said:


> the only turkey i've killed so far was as surprised to see me, as i was him....we pretty much ran into each other.
> 
> i guess some people wouldnt be proud of a kill like that because i didnt lure him in with my turkey talk and stealthy skills, but...it was a first and was legal so



Nobody should EVER be ashamed to shoot an animal or bird that is perfectly legal. 
That is something that really irks me and is why i stay out of the turkey and deer forums. My goal each year is to get 3-4 Does for the freezer and then get out of everyone's way that is wanting to hunt horns. If it's the last week of the season and i haven't killed a Gobbler, i have no problem blowing a Jakes head off. It's not my fault that they taste good. Rant off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2011)

Sheesh, these big jobs wear me out, but thank God they come along at just the right time. Just passin through, carry on with your wadin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not yet Rob, but I seriously considered it today, even with the 30mpg gusts



I hear ya. Hoping to go next week, but i may drown a cricket at a friends pond this weekend. He doesn't live to far from the hospital so i can fish even though i'm on call.


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nobody should EVER be ashamed to shoot an animal or bird that is perfectly legal.
> That is something that really irks me and is why i stay out of the turkey and deer forums. My goal each year is to get 3-4 Does for the freezer and then get out of everyone's way that is wanting to hunt horns. If it's the last week of the season and i haven't killed a Gobbler, i have no problem blowing a Jakes head off. It's not my fault that they taste good. Rant off.



i pretty much feel the same way....as long as im safe and legal, who cares?

there is always someone that does, though...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2011)

oh lawd.....
My daughter wants to watch Celebrity Apprentice that was Tivo'd. I'm going out to the shed and mold some jigheads. Later, gang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

slip said:


> the only turkey i've killed so far was as surprised to see me, as i was him....we pretty much ran into each other.
> 
> i guess some people wouldnt be proud of a kill like that because i didnt lure him in with my turkey talk and stealthy skills, but...it was a first and was legal so



I'd still be proud!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sheesh, these big jobs wear me out, but thank God they come along at just the right time. Just passin through, carry on with your wadin.



Sup Mig!!!



slip said:


> i pretty much feel the same way....as long as im safe and legal, who cares?
> 
> there is always someone that does, though...



crew'em....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hear ya. Hoping to go next week, but i may drown a cricket at a friends pond this weekend. He doesn't live to far from the hospital so i can fish even though i'm on call.



I'm hoping to get back out there soon.....need to fill the freezer!!!



rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd.....
> My daughter wants to watch Celebrity Apprentice that was Tivo'd. I'm going out to the shed and mold some jigheads. Later, gang!




OH Lawd...TC bama!!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 10, 2011)

Man....loooong night of batting practice.


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd still be proud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







night yall...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



okay, wha'd you do THIS time?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, wha'd you do THIS time?



Do not worry no has been Banned.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do not worry no has been Banned.




Who's "no" ??? 

OK, bring your cups up here, coffee is ready early this morning.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's "no" ???
> 
> OK, bring your cups up here, coffee is ready early this morning.



thanks for the coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 11, 2011)

TGIF.

I am not much of a coffee drinker but I need some some this morning.  Have you got any eggs, grits, bacon, toast, and jelly to go with it ???

Gotta go back up to the country today and continue clearing my property line out.  Oh man, what briars and vines and 12 ft tall trees have done since the last time that I cleared it out.  Believe me, a chainsaw and bush-axe will work your tail off.  Today, I am calling in the big guns though with a heavy skid-steer with a cutter/mulcher mounted on the front.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> thanks for the coffee



Mornin Mike 




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> TGIF.
> 
> I am not much of a coffee drinker but I need some some this morning.  Have you got any eggs, grits, bacon, toast, and jelly to go with it ???
> 
> Gotta go back up to the country today and continue clearing my property line out.  Oh man, what briars and vines and 12 ft tall trees have done since the last time that I cleared it out.  Believe me, a chainsaw and bush-axe will work your tail off.  Today, I am calling in the big guns though with a heavy skid-steer with a cutter/mulcher mounted on the front.



You won't be sorry, those machines are da' bomb!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2011)

morning EE44, jm, MC

I need coffee and in exchange could offer a little b'fast


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning....



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning EE44, jm, MC
> 
> I need coffee and in exchange could offer a little b'fast



morning gobble.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 11, 2011)

I just wish that I had found that brush-cutter solution about two weeks ago before I dang near killed myself with my chainsaw and bush-axe.  


Mike, now that breakfast spread would get me by until at least 10:30-11 AM today. 

Yep, after gobbling down that plate full, I just might need a couple more cups of coffee too.  Happy Friday to all of you !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning EE44, jm, MC
> 
> I need coffee and in exchange could offer a little b'fast



That looks just like a plate full that you'd get at Kelly's in Loganville..


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 11, 2011)

Morning fellers, I'd could use a breakfast like that one too.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 11, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Morning fellers, I'd could use a breakfast like that one too.



morning Duke


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm ready to see 8 am hit, got two days off, and my brother is headed to Atlanta this evening, so I won't be pestered by nobody except Master.

Gotta a lot to do in two short days


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 11, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I'm ready to see 8 am hit, got two days off, and my brother is headed to Atlanta this evening, so I won't be pestered by nobody except Master.
> 
> Gotta a lot to do in two short days



Just go fishing and drop your cell phone in the lake then you won't be disturbed by anyone...


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 11, 2011)

The thought is tempting.

Gonna enjoy Saturday, me and Mr Duck gonna relax and have fun, Master has to work.

We'll probably get in to some trouble


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 11, 2011)

Morning folks.  Just making a fly by to say my Howdy's all around.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Just making a fly by to say my Howdy's all around.



Howdy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Doody...


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 11, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Just making a fly by to say my Howdy's all around.



HI Kim..............Bye Kim


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning EE44, jm, MC
> 
> I need coffee and in exchange could offer a little b'fast



Wow, thats  a lot better than what i had, and morning to the rest of ya. Hope everyone has a great Friday!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2011)

Mornin' y'allses!~


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2011)

I may not be the smartest cookie in the bunch but there is another thread in the hunting section that aint gonna last long!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Gooooood MORNING!!!!!!
TGIF For SUre!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Hiya Mike!!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 11, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hi!



Morning



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' y'allses!~



Morning



mudracing101 said:


> I may not be the smartest cookie in the bunch but there is another thread in the hunting section that aint gonna last long!



Morning....I got comments for it but they just arn't worth it....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, its too bad some cant have a discussion without name calling or worse. In the end its all about enjoying a lil sausage for me. Yeah its Friday


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Mike!!



Morning creepy avatar lady


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning creepy avatar lady


Well darlin', if it creeps ya out so bad, find me a 'nother one!
& Good Morning to you too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2011)

Mornin' Peeps!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Mornin' Peeps!



morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well darlin', if it creeps ya out so bad, find me a 'nother one!
> & Good Morning to you too!



I dont know how


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Mornin' Peeps!


Mornin, Wobbert!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know how


 then don't complain!
google is your frwiend!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know how


This one actually was part of an email I received & I couldn't resist!!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Mike!!



Morning



mudracing101 said:


> I agree, its too bad some cant have a discussion without name calling or worse. In the end its all about enjoying a lil sausage for me. Yeah its Friday



I find it hard to fight something,when folks are so set in their ways...My home state changed the laws about 10yrs ago,it was fought for years,then it was done now you hear nothing....



rhbama3 said:


> Mornin' Peeps!



Morning


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Mornin Chief! Gobbler!!  How ya'll R??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Wow, thats  a lot better than what i had, and morning to the rest of ya. Hope everyone has a great Friday!!!





jsullivan03 said:


> Hi!





Keebs said:


> Gooooood MORNING!!!!!!
> TGIF For SUre!!!





jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> Mornin' Peeps!




Lemme do this the quick way.....Good Friday Morning to all of you


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lemme do this the quick way.....Good Friday Morning to all of you



that's why they put multi quote in


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Chief! Gobbler!!  How ya'll R??




Mornin' Ms Keebsy I could be better, but I'm not gonna complain after watching what's happened in Japan


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> that's why they put multi quote in




That's what I did


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Ms Keebsy I could be better, but I'm not gonna complain after watching what's happened in Japan


I know, we think WE have it bad until we look around............ another thing to ponder is the ramifications it will have on the USA.........besides the damage that'll come to California but the commerce side of it......... prices are high enough, now this and how much money our Wonderful government will want to send that we can not afford to send!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok, who's got the next Creek Waders Driveler Ready?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, who's got the next Creek Waders Driveler Ready?!?!




WOW...I didn't realize we were this close already


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 11, 2011)

Boneboy ain't awake yet.  we got a little while...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> WOW...I didn't realize we were this close already


yeehap!



jsullivan03 said:


> Boneboy ain't awake yet.  we got a little while...


 Wait! How you know that?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 11, 2011)

Someone get a new one ready


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Wait! How you know that?!?!



'cause he woulda already killed it!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Someone get a new one ready


On it boss, uuuhh, Chief!!



jsullivan03 said:


> 'cause he woulda already killed it!


true dat!!


----------

